# (IR) IR Interlude Turn 4 - 5 (thread 3)



## Edena_of_Neith

The elderly man again approaches the gates of Veluna City.
  The guards, under orders to let him pass, open the gates.

  Through the streets of the ancient city, relatively untouched by the Barrage, strodes the man.
  Yet his face is twisted in bitterness, and nothing he sees lessens that bitterment.

  He knocks at the doors of the Church of Rao.
  When the doorwardens see him, they back away, and let him pass.

  The man enters the chamber of the sun, and sits on the stone edge of one of the great cisterns of water.

  He looks around at the trees and shrugs growing indoors, in the lofty chamber.
  He looks upward at the glass above, through which the sun shines brilliantly down on the holy edifice in the center of the great room.
  He looks around at sparkling water, and carefully tended plants, with stone walkways between them.

  He speaks, to nobody in particular:

  There are three kinds of beings.
  One kind are those guards out there.  They do their jobs, try to survive, try to obey the laws, and try to endure the reality around them.
  Then there are those who try to remake reality as they see fit.  Some wish to remake reality to better those whose lot they think should be bettered, and some try to worsen everyone's lot.  Yet they all try to remake what is.
  Then there are those who try to unmake all that is, destroy the world and all that is in it, and they do this out of the darkness of their own hearts.

  The Wanderer frowns darkly, and grumbles on in his husky, rough, aged voice.

  Most of the Torilians are of the first sort.
  I have no problem with them;  they are as much victims as my own people.

  The Wanderer growls angrilly.

  If it had not been for the sacrifice, first of the Psionic League, then the Church of Toril, all the people of Toril would be dead.
  Their world would have died.
  Will such miracles save us??!

  The Wanderer glares.

  For the second kind of people run Toril.
  They will have it all as they please.
  They will rule men's lives, and tell all how they must be, and must act, and must live.
  They are not content with ruling the lives of men!
  The very winds of the world must blow as they see fit.
  The climate is as they say it shall be.
  The mountains, are sculpted to please them.
  The oceans, are set at the temperature comfortable for them to bathe in.

  The Wanderer looks really angry.

  The animals must behave as they dictate.
  The trees must grow as they are told.
  Even the sun itself must shine as they desire it to.
  In their arrogance, they choose to make themselves Gods, these rulers of Toril.

  What right do they have to do any of this?
  They appoint to themselves that right, and with their 11th level power, they enforce their dictates on all of reality.
  They have forgotten the blessed coolness of autumn, the colors in the trees.
  They have forgotten the beauty of the spring, the eager blooming of flowers.
  They have forgotten the majestic mountain peaks, snow covered and untamed.
  They have forgotten the viril aliveness in the howl of the wolf, the gleam of intelligence in the dolphin's eye.

  No, for them it is all a playground, where the animals exist to perform stunts and amusements, and the trees grow sideways, or upside down, and the mountains are reshaped as they wish.

  The Wanderer looks gloomy.

  Then there are the Unmakers.
  They killed and destroyed.  
  They ate children while they were still alive.  
  They wrecked magic, so that millions died.
  They nearly blew up the entire world of Toril.
  They took their frightful machines, and laid waste to the surface of the world.
  They set chaos upon Realmspace, and nearly brought oblivion to all the Crystal Sphere.

  The Wanderer looks up

  The hearts of men, are the hearts of men.
  They may say kindly things, they may pretend to change.
  Yet I know - and YOU know - that the hearts of men, once set, do not change.
  And that goes for the hearts of humanoids and demihumans too.

  The Remakers and Unmakers of Toril came to my world.
  They interfered in the doings of my world.
  They did not ask permission of the people of our world to interfere.
  They did not consult me, or any other leader of this world, before they interfered.
  They began a process whose end cannot be foreseen, but which will - and has - cause tremendous loss of life, tremendous destruction, and they did not ask us how we felt about it.

  The Remakers and Unmakers on THIS world eagerly jumped on what these Torilians started.
  It caused a chain reaction.
  It led to Vecna not being attacked.
  Vecna should have been destroyed the moment he appeared in the Present.
  Vecna should have been effaced from the Oerth the instant he appeared.

  Why did you not do this, O Remakers and Unmakers of Oerth?
  Did you think the Torilian Remakers and Unmakers would do it?
  Why did you concentrate on each other, and let the Torilians divert your attention?
  Why did you allow a mad dog to live?

  My people are starving.
  My people are hurt.
  My people, are dead.

  The Wanderer turns black with fury

  The Barrage killed half my people.
  I could not protect them, anymore than any of you could protect your people.
  My people were innocent.  They committed no crime, did nothing wrong.
  My people were slaughtered because you failed to deal with Vecna, because you were too busy fooling around with the Torilian Remakers and their strange machines!

  Now, the Unmakers of Toril, who you call the Shade, have created the Blood Waste, and it poisons my world, and sickens my people.
  I do not see the other Torilian Remakers coming to stop these Torilian Unmakers.
  I see that the Torilian Remakers just picked up, and went home, leaving our world to suffer the consequences of the Unmakers.

  And you - YOU! - choose to participate in this Unmaking and Remaking.

  You wonder why I am angry?

  Who are you, to assume the rights of the Gods?
  Who are you, to reshape the mountains and change the temperature of the seas?
  Who are you, to make the sky the color you want it to be, and to change the alignment of all beasts to please yourselves?

  And yet, that is the course you have chosen.
  You walk in the footsteps of the Torilian Remakers.

  What if no miracle comes for us?
  What if there is no Psionic League or Church of Toril for us?
  When our world perishes, I will perish with it, and you will perish with it, and we shall be unlamented.

  I tried to stop you from walking this path.
  My Sending was meant to stop you from choosing this path.
  I am an elderly man with much wisdom, but my wisdom was ignored.

  Now look around you, and behold the consequences of the road you walk.
  Ruin.

  Ruin.
  Deserts.  Red Poison.  Millions of skeletal corpses.  
  Our people suffering, dying, starving.

  The Wanderer glares

  I know all about Hope Isle on Toril.
  A nice place.
  Why doesn't Hope Isle allow our people to enter?
  Why don't the Angels allow our people to share the paradise?
  If they are so lofty and noble as you make them out to be, then why do they choose to allow our people to rot in the desert this mad course of events has created?

  I would like some answers to my questions.
  I don't want excuses.
  I don't want idiot reasons either.
  I want good answers, and I have a right to expect good answers!

  Do you hear me?  
  DO YOU HEAR ME?!  
  I EXPECT SOME ANSWERS!!  
  BY BEORY, I DEMAND THE EMISSARIES OF HOPE ISLE TO EXPLAIN TO ME WHY MY PEOPLE SHOULD SUFFER, WHEN THE PEACE OF HOPE ISLE COULD BE THEIRS?


----------



## Rhialto

An attractive young woman approaches the Wanderer.  She is wears a dark purple robe, fastened with a brooch depicting a spiral.  On the front of the robe is a strange symbol two shapes like the steps of zigguraut heading downwards.

"Ahh, Wanderer... So filled with hate...  Wouldn't it feel so good to simply--let go and give in to it..."

She smiles at him.

"These people have already proven they do not care for your wisdom.  Perhaps, they should feel your rage..."


----------



## Rhialto

(Double post)


----------



## Spoof

Alzem looks sadly at the wanderer.  

Do you really think that I have decided that your people should just stay here and die?  *Do you really think that!*  No, I do not believe that is what you believe.  I think that your judgment has been clouded by grief and anger.  Those that are sick and injured I have been given permission to take to a safe place to see to their health, but as you have no doubt noticed that I do not have the magical power here to move the number of people needed to go there.  

The Angles came to Oreth to take your people to Hope Isle but not just those who were sick and injured but anyone and everyone who did not want to stay here.  Can you imagine what would happen if 90% of the entire population of Oreth had left.  The powers of this world would have had NO CHOICE but to declare war on Hope Isle to retrieve their people back, a move that would have destroyed them all!  For as I do not have the power of 11th level magic here they would not have it there and for making war upon my Island for whatever the reason I would have destroyed them – utterly.  Until there was not a soul left alive upon this planet who attacked me.  I do not mean this as a threat but it is my standard police regarding attack upon my Island, one upon which the UC backs me on.  

I am sorry for becoming agitated my friend, but it is not my place to dictate how a world is to be run.  I had only created a place where people, any person could come and know peace from the war that were ravaging Toril, a plan I hope to bring to fruition on Oreth.  And what will your people learn if they were to leave Oreth?  Would they know their own strength or would they just hope that others will save them from their own rulers?  

You come here saying that you were afraid that technology would be the destruction of your world, but was it?  No it was a force of evil from your own past that has caused most of the devastation.  Forrester who no longer fights in your war, due to his own problems back home was the one who killed Vecna, forever.  Now you have power of your own.  Who you really are no one is sure of, but all acknowledge you and your love of this world.   But what have YOU done to stop this war, my friend?  Some say that you are the reason that the Blood Waste as slowed its expansion, and I pray that this is true.

You say that Torillian Unmakers created the Blood Waste, but is this the complete truth?  They might have been born on Toril, but I am not even sure of that.  They are a force in the universe, a force that just seeks to destroy all they touch, for the sheer pleasure of watching it die.  They are a force that can never be forever crushed, but one that must be fought over and over, and the reason that I believe Forrester had to leave here, to protect his world from being consumed in darkness.  

You say 







> *
> Who are you, to assume the rights of the Gods?
> Who are you, to reshape the mountains and change the temperature of the seas?
> Who are you; to make the sky the color you want it to be, and to change the alignment of all beasts to please yourselves?
> 
> And yet, that is the course you have chosen.
> You walk in the footsteps of the Torilian Remakers. *




And I say they have this right as they are the children of this world, and not I, You, or anyone may tell them how their world shall be.  For they are the gods of this land, but as with all things there will be change, but not always for the best.  Look as a child is born its mother will love it and sacrifice everything for her unborn child but when the time has come the child WILL be born, born in both blood and pain.  That is what is happing here my friend, our world is giving birth to a new age.  We may either assist our children in this difficult time, or we may turn away from them and let then do this on their own, a choice that will leave a path of blood across the entirety of Oreth.  So Wanderer I ask you now, will you help me now to save as many as we can, and show them a paradise that can be theirs.  One in which every person will fight and even die to achieve of their own free will, and not just because their leaders say so?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer glares at the woman (see Rhialto's post above), then snarls:

  You are the worst of all.
  You are the Unmakers of this world, our Oerth.
  Traitors and destroyers of your own planet.

  Do you think I, the Wanderer, do not know what you are doing?
  Did you think you could deceive me?!

  I say to you now, little girl, that you play with an unholy fire.
  When it burns you, it will cling like greek fire, and you will not be able to scrape it off, even if you had an entire room of magical swords to scrape it with!

  It will burn you, but you will not die, though your flesh chars and turns to ash.

  You will remain alive, and your screams will go on forever.

  THAT is the price you will pay, little girl, for the Darkness which you so willingly embrace.
  THAT is what will happen to all your Black Brotherhood.

  But, like the others, you choose a dark road, and walk that road.
  Those who walk the dark road, will find it leads to a black hole from which there is no returning and there is no escape.


----------



## Kalanyr

Alytres, still present in Veluna after teaching the Metallic Dragons 10th level magic steps forward.

"There is an Unmaker, a servant of dead Tharzidun, one who desires nothing but the end of all and she asks you to join her. I am glad you will not make a mockery of your prior claims and do so. We wield the power to reshape the plants and animals of our domain but we do not. To hold the power to Make or to Unmake is not necessarily to do so.  After all the world is beautiful as it is, why change it? Acererak seeks to do so to flood the world in unstoppable undead hordes,the Black Brotherhood seeks only to destroy and the Shade and their allies desire only vengeance. We use our power only to oppose this."


----------



## Rhialto

The woman laughs.

"You do not comprehend.  The oblivion and pain you see as punishment are to us, rewards.  The world that you cling to is a corrupt, fetid waste.  It has always been so. The present state of ruin only demonstrates the inner degradation that has always been there, lurking below the surface.  We have sought to bring the purity of nothingness to this world, and end its pain.  You on the other hand, wish to selfishly continue its dreadful existance, so that you can continue with your miserable and worthless life.  Pathetic.  You champions of light are fouler than we.  At least we acknowledge our evil.  You dress it in homilies, and call it 'goodness'."

She glances at the Wanderer sharply.

"And you speak of dark paths?  You who gave us "Unmakers" this opportunity?  You who sowed the chaos that we have reaped? You are the most vile I have yet seen old man!  You gave us the sword, and now, you curse us for using it!  Disgusting!  Your self-righteousness has been the doom of thousands, fool, and you still cling to it?  No fool like an old fool, I always say..."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer regards the Solar Alzem, listens to all he has to say intently, then speaks:

  So, you do not believe my people should remain on this world and die.
  That is good to hear.
  It is good to hear that someone thinks, besides me, that my people deserve to live.

  You don't have the magical power to take my people to Hope Isle;  that is true.
  But your Commander, Forrester, does have that power.
  He has the power to take a lot more people than just mine!  

  You say that taking our civilians would cause this world to declare war on Hope Isle.

  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

  (The Wanderer laughs until he erupts into a fit of coughing and choking, which goes on for a long time.
  When he regains his breath, he has turned purplish from lack of air.)

  And that say I have lost my wits!
  HAHAHAHA ...

  (The Wanderer breaks down into another fit of laughter.)

  Are you really trying to tell me that Oerth is going to immediately declare war on Toril and Hope Isle, then storm through your Border Guard, your Starfleet, your planetary defenses, your invincible army of Angels, and attack your Island???!!

  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

  (Another fit of laughter.)

  Oh, that's good.  That's really good.  And they say the Dark Union is good at distorting the truth!

  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

  (then he glares at Alzem)

  That is (deleted).
  A paltry and riculously feeble attempt on your part to excuse your unwillingness to safely house the innocent people of our world.

  Are you really trying to tell me that Oerth is a military threat to Toril?
  Are you serious?

  I see NO PROBLEM AT ALL with innocent civilians coming to your Hope Isle, ON TORIL.
  You seek to set up a Hope Isle here on Oerth - but you FORGET that the Red Poison underlies ALL the surface of this planet, and NO PLACE is safe!

  There is no safety to be had anymore on Oerth.

  You speak of the strength and knowledge the civilians would gain on Oerth, if they stayed here?
  What strength?
  The strength of nuclear blast waves?
  The knowledge of the blinding flashes that leave shadows on the rocks?
  That will do them a lot of good!  Being dead will make them very knowledgable!

  (Now the Wanderer looks enraged)

  What have I done to stop the war?
  Well, I only created the Sending to stop it from STARTING, that's what!
  I tried to persuade these people to turn aside from the path Toril choose.
  I tried to persuade reason into these people.

  Had they listened to me, they would have attacked and destroyed Vecna immediately, and then there would have been no Barrage, and half my people would not be dead!
  But no.
  They were too busy worrying about their technology, about their new weapons (he sneers), their new magical toys, and they were too worried about what the Torilians were going to do, to pay attention to Vecna.
  And see what happened?  Look at what happened!  30 million people are dead!  30 million!  And how long do you think the remaining 170 million are going to last?
  Huh?
  HUH?

  (The Wanderer looks at Alzem solemnly)

  Look, I am requesting something from you.
  I am even pleading for something from you.
  Take my people to your Hope Island.
  Save my people.
  They are the people of Lone Heath.
  Don't let the God Emperor take them, and enjoy them in his Olympic Games of Torture, or conscript them into his armies and throw them into the slaughter.
  Take my people to your haven on Toril.
  Let them have a just and well deserved place of peace and solace.

  And take the birds, and animals.
  They are truly innocent.
  They know nothing of the plots of men, or of Gods, but simply do as nature tells them.
  They are no match for guns, tanks, missiles, and whatever other horrors are thought up.
  They are no match for Barrages that burn whole forests and devastate whole lands.
  They cannot hope to protect themselves from the poisoning of the Red Poison.

  Take my people, and you will have the Wanderer's eternal gratitude.
  There are only a couple of hundred thousand of them.
  Surely, your Hope Isle can take these refugees?!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer glares at the girl who represents the Black Brotherhood, and speaks:

  Do not presume, little girl, to tell ME, the Wanderer, about the darkness in the hearts of men.

  I know that darkness well, and better than you.
  If you choose to surrender to that darkness, then you will suffer the consequences.

  As for your statement that I am responsible for the calamity that has befallen all of us, I will not dignify that statement with a response.

  He looks at Kalanyr

  You have turned to the Light, and the drow with you.
  You should understand.
  Help me convince Alzem to convince Forrester to take my people to safety.
  Help me save my people, Kalanyr.

  Help me save several hundred thousand innocent lives.

  Or ...

  (The Wanderer's face darkens.)

  Perhaps you are a hypocrite, like all the rest of them.
  Perhaps you say you stand for the Light, but you will allow my people to die, and justify it all away!

  It is up to you.  The true hearts of men - and women - are revealed by what they do, not by what they say.


----------



## Rhialto

The woman rolls her eyes at this.

"Oh, Dread Lord, that was the most sentimental heap of garbage that I've ever heard."

She glances at the solar.  

"Oh, please Mr. Solar, rescue all the cute scavengers, and insects, and internal parasites.  They haven't done any wrong."

She gives a pathetic sniff, then bursts into hysterical laughter.

"By the Outer Darkness, that's pathetic.  Are you saying that your pathetic little people are better the rest of these vile traitors and fools.  HAH!  They'd appreciate that notion!  The truth is, none of you are worth saving any more than we are.  Accept that fact, and embrace the darkness, or scream in terror as it embraces you..."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Kalanyr

Alytres glares at the woman

"You are a fool, if you desire to embrace the Darkness do so and let it devour you and your foolish kind do not be surprised if the rest of us are not eager to die and suffer eternal torment with you"

To the Wanderer

" I have said many times that those who desire to go to Toril should not be stopped, if Forrester and Alzem will not take your people though I cannot make them, I can merely say that if your people desire to leave Forrester and Alzem should consider your pleas carefully. You have suffered much for this planet and should be respected for it. If you wish I can move your people to a Pocket Dimension."


----------



## Rhialto

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Alytres glares at the woman
> 
> "You are a fool, if you desire to embrace the Darkness do so and let it devour you and your foolish kind do not be surprised if the rest of us are not eager to die and suffer eternal torment with you"*




The woman laughs.

"Look who talks!  A man so treacherous he has betrayed the legions of Hell!"

She smiles at him.

"Tell me, my dear, what do you think is going to happen when they come after you...?  I swear it won't be pretty."

She sighs.

"But I have no doubt that you will mutter some platitude, and slaughter for the good guys, and that will make everything all right..."


----------



## Kalanyr

"At least our Planar Geography is correct Kalanyr betrayed the hordes of the Abyss, he never liked the Legions of Hell. He has said he cares little for whether or not they come after him, his people are free and his life is a small price to pay. He does not slaughter he  has made not a single unprovoked attack and well you know it. If so he chose your entire brotherhood would have been picked off one by one in Holy Fire."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer brightens.

  You will take my people into safety, Kalanyr?!

  The elderly man jumps up, and sweeps Kalanyr up in a hug, then sets him down.

  Jumping joys, and Beory bless, but I did not know someone had it in them.
  The God Emperor and Kas will not be happy, which is good!  For my people are claimed by the Dark Union as their subjects.

  I accept your offer, Kalanyr!
  I accept!

  Now, HERE'S a real hero, with a heart.
  This one, does stand with the Light!

  The Wanderer then looks at Kalanyr carefully.

  You will have to come to Lone Heath, in the heart of the Dark Union, to fetch my people.
  Can you do that, Kalanyr?


----------



## Rhialto

The woman snorts.

"Hell--the Abyss--in the end they mean about the same thing--just different flavors.  Shame you don't have a head for metaphors, my friend."

She smiles.

"And about the only reason you didn't kill the Black Brotherhood is because they all did it for you.  My order--the Disciples of Tharizdun--well, we're laying low these days.  I've merely come to--state my case..."

She glances at the Wanderer.

"So this man is a hero--because he's willing to help the lot of scum _you've_ decided is worth saving... instead of some other lot of scum...?  Dark Lord's Breath you've a myopic world view.  I'd suppose this entire thing would've been fine if the animals had been left out of it, and your little nation hadn't been touched?"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer asks again:

  Well, Kalanyr?  Will you come to the Lone Heath and rescue my people?
  Yes, it means danger, and the Dark Union - and it IS the Dark Union! - will be angered, but surely you are not afraid of them?!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Your Red Goo rating:

  Alyx  1
  Alzem  0
  Anabstercorian  5
  Black Omega  0
  Creamsteak  0
  Dagger  0
  Darkness  unknown
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  3
  Festy Dog  1
  Forsaken One  5
  Forrester  unknown
  GnomeWorks  0
  Kaboom  1
  Kalanyr  1
  Maudlin  0
  Melkor  unknown
  'o Skokeinos  3
  Rhialto  5
  Sollir  unknown
  Tokiwong  5
  Uvenelei  0
  Valkys  unknown
  William  0
  Zelda  unknown

  I need your numbers, folks.

  0 means no contact with the Red Goo at all.
  1 means a few, cautious experiments
  2 means extensive experiments
  3 means full scale experimentation, and limited production of Red Steel
  4 means moderate to large production of Red Steel
  5 means all out production of Red Steel

  Your armies will benefit from a high number.
  If there is a price, it comes later.

  A 4 indicates your Armies gain a 0 / + 1 Attack/Defense
  A 5 indicates your Armies gain a + 1 / + 2 Attack/Defense


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena - We will not touch the red stuff, and therefore give us in the Lortmils a *0* in that category.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Yes Wanderer I will do so, no people deserve unwilling slavery"


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

My red go rating is 0.  I gave any blood metal that I collected from blasting pools of goo to Alzem for safe keeping.

OOC:  Everyone wanted to give bonedagger a chance with Vecna in Turns 1 and 2.  Also, I believe he was in a dimensional pocket created by 10th level magic.

Hazen appears with the people who were at the grove. Ambassador Gwilym Raonul, Fand Dyvyr, druidess of Beory, Lord William Ronald, Guillaum Dolanor, gnome ambassador in service to the Kevellond League, Imhotep Chou of Suhfang, sage of medical knowledge and botany, and an ancient gold dragon.

"Wanderer, I greet you in respect.  I would like the innocents of this world to journey to Hope Island.  Oerth is in peril."

"As for Vecna, he was in a pocket dimension created by 10th level magic for most of his stay.  At the same time, I believed that all of the Underdark Alliance was going to move against the Kevellond League. Perhaps I should have spoke with them, as some of my evidence was wrong.  In light of the situation, I could not fight Vecna at the same time.  Also, he had arranged a truce with the Baklunish which bought them time.  If I could not have moved my armies to fight Vecna, then if the Baklunish struck, they would have died."

"In the end, the Kevellond League and its allies led the fight against both Vecna and the Shade.  We paid a high price.  However, if we had not aided the United Commonwealth of Toril even more people would have died."

"People have a right to shape their destiny.  I like the seasons and rhythms of nature. But now nature is imperiled."

"I will mourn the death of your people from the barrage of the City of the Gods.   As a friend from a devastated world has said, it was not the tools that were foolish and evil, but the hearts of his world's people."

"I was willing to send my people and the animals in my lands to Hope Island.  However, many others would not.  Perhaps the Angels can only help us if we are willing.  I have asked you to join my embassy to Hope Isle."

"Many people have told me they are willing to fight for Oerth. However, the danger is great.  There are those who believe the death of Oerth is a great good.  There are those who believe that releasing the Elder Ones would be a great good.  They are wrong."

"The Black Brotherhood seems to deny others the right that they claim for themselves: the right to shape one's own destiny.  I would suggest that since they believe the world is evil, they leave it.  Of course, they are arrogant enough to believe they are right and anyone who disagrees must die."

"Indeed, it is perhaps appropriate that they have allied with Acerak.  Both believe the world is evil, and that the destruction of bodies and souls is a public service."


"I am willing to talk to people whom I may disagree with. I ask if you will go to Hope Island.  Maybe you can convince the Angels to let the people of Oerth to go there. However, many leaders view their people as property who must stay where they are told."

"I will respect the decision of any who seek to go to Hope Island.  I will also respect the decision of those who chose to stay to fight for Oerth.  In such an hour as this, both decisions are courageous and filled with some wisdom.  For there are those who may not find peace in another world."

"Is not life also about change and growth?  I have sought to preserve the beauty of the Kevellond League while bringing the benefits of technology to its people.  It is not technology that is a peril, it is ourselves and how we chose to use it.  I fear there are those who will use technology as foolishly as those who started the Twin Cataclysms."

"The Oerth Alliance has sworn to find a way to cure the Blood Wastes.  I have listened to the planet and heard it scream in agony.  However, I fear many others will not act.  Still others," Hazen says while glaring at the Black Brotherhood representative.  "believe we should all die.  I have heard this philosophy before and have not found that it has yielded any practical good for the world. Of course, some define good differently than I do."

"Wanderer, some may see you as an enemy.  However, I do not.  Will you accompany my embassy to Hope Island?"

"I will likely make an enemy of the Union of Oerth by asking the Angels to help the people of this world.  If I do, then I am willing to accept the consequences."

"Also, what do you say of the message of my friend Arthur MacKeppoch  of the Guardians of Earth?"  

"Wanderer, how may I help your people in this hour of need? Do they need food, healing,  or anything else?  I offer my aid to them."

(OOC:  I would like some reaction to the Gamma World Sending.)


----------



## William Ronald

"Lord Kalanyr, greetings.   May my civilians journey with you to this pocket dimension?"

"We will work with you on finding a way to heal Oerth of the Blood Wastes.  My armies must stand ready for the threats that are to come.  For the Church of Shade is regrouping.  I will oppose them to my last breath."


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas appears at the scene with the wanderer.

"Alas, you have returned wanderer.  I have heard all you have said through my magical scrying.  Now hear the verdict of the Union of Oerth.  And indeed it is the Union of Oerth.  We cast off the shell of darkness quite some time ago, and have, since then made as many efforts, indeed if not more, than any other nation on Oerth.  Know this wanderer, as yet another effort towards peace, the Union of Oerth will allow, and even facilitate the evacuation of your people, up to a number no greater than (insert Oerth equivalent of 3PL).  We, despite what you and many others think, really are working for peace and a better world.  Whether you believe us or not, we will continue trying to achieve peace.  We will also acknowledge the privacy of the other nations.  They can rule as they wish, and unless they commit grevious crimes against their civilians, they can continue ruling as they wish.  Those that commit crimes must indeed be punished.  Those that have not should be allowed their peace.  So wanderer, your people may go, up to the number i specified.  The rest will be required to stay and continue their lives in the Union of Oerth.  After all, how can we achieve the peace and high standard of living we wish for our people, if they are allowed to leave now because of mistakes we've made in the past, and are now so desperately trying to make up for?"


----------



## Kalanyr

"Hazen, If your people wish it and can fit with in your civilians are welcome. I will not allow the innocent to suffer more than is necessary"


----------



## Kalanyr

"Hail Kas, Mighty Swordsman and Ally in Tharzidun's Death."

To the Black Brotherhood representative
"Since neither you nor your brotherhood nor your dead god has any use for your life..." (Alytres uses 10th level magic to capture the representative in a stasis field) "..We will put your knowledge to use saving those you would damn."


----------



## Rhialto

"Ahh," mutters the woman. "Treachery to an emissary!  Such good behavior.  But then again, as long as it serves you, it's justified."

She smiles.

"I am not of the Black Brotherhood.  My group is affiliated with that great august (now defunct, alas) order, but only lightly.  I know nothing of their plans.  Nor will I tell you anything.  Release me, false messanger.  There is a price for treachery to a neutral party--a price even those with great magic must pay..."


----------



## Black Omega

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Your Red Goo rating:
> 
> Black Omega  1 *




It's 0, please.

Thanks.


----------



## Kalanyr

Alytres scans the woman;s mind if she tells the truth she is released.

"I care not one whit for codes of conduct and chivalry as long as the greater good is served. I was of the Darkness and I know how it would take advantage of such weakness, do not think you can fool me with clever lies and codes. I serve the Good and it requires sacrifice it will be made it is a mere fraction of the price we paid in Darkness. If you tell the truth then you will go free I will still not pointless hold an innocent as uninnocent as you are. I am not a messenger to you nor are you an emissary to me so that also bothers me little. I can play word games too."


----------



## Rhialto

The woman laughs.

"Well, that's a conveniant place to stand..."

She sighs.

"And they wonder why we say corruption is omnipresant...?"


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz is amused*

_Iuz watches from his throne room.. thoroughly amused by the antics of the Watcher and those present... wondering just how sincere those present claim to be... and just how many calamities will befall this world... for no good can come of this..._


----------



## Serpenteye

An projected image of the God-Emperor appears hovering in front of the wanderer. It frowns at Kas for a moment but then adresses the whole gathering.
 "The people of the Lonely Heath is not the wanderers people. It is one of the many peoples of the Union of Oerth, that senile old fool holds no power over those noble worshipers of the God Emperor. His claims are outrageous and illegal."
 "You, " it proclaims,"'Wanderer' are hereby accused of high treason against the Union of Oerth and sentenced to imprisonment and death. Though we are aware that you are currently under the protection of a foreign power you will eventually be hunted down and destroyed.
 I demand that you, Hazen, immediately extradite this criminal and place him in the custody of the police forces of the Union of Oerth."


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel GnomeWorks teleports in from seemingly nowhere.  He has, however, overheard this entire conversation thus far, and has decided to have his say.

"Representative of the *Dark* Union of Oerth." He says in an authoratative tone. "You have no rights to destroy this one who is known as the Wanderer.  He has taken no action against you, and words are (nearly) meaningless.  If you wish to start a war between our two groups over this man, his desire to see his people freed, and his words of contempt towards your nations, then we would deem you most unwise and proceed to destroy you utterly, completely, and irreversibly."

"Not that we wish to destroy you at this moment, God-Emperor.  For now, there is no quarrel between us.  But if you wish to start one now, then I am very willing to have a hand in your destruction."

Kessel then turns to address the Wanderer.

"I understand that you have a wish for your people to be removed from the tyrannical government of the *Dark* Union of Oerth.  Let it be known that the Lortmils Technomancy will assist in any efforts made to assist you in this venture.  Including all of our technological advances."

Kessel takes a bow before the Wanderer.

"Consider us at your service, if you so request and desire.  Through our actions, may you come to understand that not all who study technology are inherently evil and self-serving."


----------



## Alyx

'So, you have come to us again, Wanderer.  Perhaps this time you may stay long enough to hear our words.  I do not believe we could ever change your mind about us, not yet, not here.  The zealot will not allow his views to be modified.  I know this.  The truth is bendable to such people.'

  With those words, the Red Elf steps onto the scene, his left hand's glove glowing ever so slightly; unless the light is just a trick of the sun, reflecting off that pale red surface.  His eyes flicker over the other leaders at the meeting.  Once he nods, at the archcleric Hazen.  Then his eyes snap forward, to hold the wanderer's gaze in their grip.

  'Understand, emmisionary of bitterness, death, lies...  and perhaps some misplaced kindness.  Understand our opinions on the matter that has been so heavily thrust upon us.  For you will not win our trust by continuing to lie.

  'Perhaps if you had told the truth, when you first sent to us your distorted visions, I would have agreed with you.  Perhaps.  But if you think you could ever influence my mind now, you are mistaken.  A favorite saying comes to my mind.  "One lie cannot be forgotten after a hundred truths."

  'It is too late now.  I said you were stubborn, and I am right.  But worse, our hearts have been made solid against you as well.  This meeting is an impasse, one that will not, cannot break.

  'For all that, I still wish to hear you speak.  The catalyst of war, however unwillingly, must answer for his unwitting crime in my land.

  'Speak you then, and tell us why you are right and we are wrong.  And let no power touch you if you tell the truth about your motives.'

  Eyes unflinching, the Red Elf waits for the words to begin to flow.


----------



## Kalanyr

" I do not think an evil act condemns one forever, here I think the Wanderer has good intentions as such we will stand with Kessell against the Union of Oerth for The God-Emperors words show his true nature in continuing evil. Kas is more reasonable. I will make no move against his faction. Can you stand against both great magic and technology God-Emperor?"


----------



## Rhialto

The woman glances at the elf.

"Could you give me some help here?  You seem to get that this is sort of an improptu ambassadorial meeting... could you get the Oathbreaker over there to let me go?"


----------



## Alyx

The Red Elf does not relax his gaze on the wanderer.  If anything, his eyes harden.  His mouth does not feel imposed to focus only on that conflict, however.

  'I would suggest that we consider this impromptu meeting to be one of diplomacy and respect for one another.  Admittedly, I had no use for such hollow talk once, but the truth we may gain from this meeting outweighs our petty battles.

  'Would any of you second that motion, and thus allow this meeting to focus on the matter at hand, rather then devolving into a battle field as an undisciplined meeting is wont to do?

  'Later will come the time for conflict.  Or so it seems to me.'


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen addresses the image of the God Emperor of the Union of Oerth.

"Your Imperial Majesty, it is always good to hear from you.  I believe the correct diplomatic term is that you request, not demand extradition."

"He is now under the protection of Lord Kalanyr.  If I were to seize him, without Kalanyr's wish, I would be committing an act of war against Kalanyr.  I will not provoke an ally who has stood with me, although I do respect the sovereignity of your nation."

"Furthermore, as you know, our laws require that a detailed warrant be issued before a man is extradited for a capital crime."

"I am also somewhat confused about a matter that is being addressed.  I believe that an offer was made by the Union of Oerth to allow some of those who follow the Wanderer to leave."

"Of more pressing concern is the effort of Acerak to acheive his Apotheosis.  I ask those assembled to join with me in saying that the Kevellond League supports the Union of Oerth's efforts to stop Acerak.  I ask that you consider aiding the Union of Oerth in this, as stopping Acerak is in our mutual interest."

"Also, the Wanderer has not had time to consider my offer of accompanying an embassy to Hope Island.  Also, I did ask  him to share his view of my friend Arthur MacKeppoch's message from his world.  As for his Guardians of Earth, I beleive their psionic might is akin to that of the old Psionic League of Toril.  Their new allies, however, are powerful and older than I can say.  I spoke with one the other night.  Godlike is an appropriate metaphor for a race that was old before Oerth's sun or Earth's flickered their first fires."


----------



## Creamsteak

OOC- Talking with the mysterious woman claiming to be the Mother of Nature, Sanctus Punitor is sitting by a half wrotten, half burnt tree stump.

"The only power that can heal Oerth is the Mandate of Heaven. The Mandate is the power that binds all Oerth together. The Mandate is in the people, the plants, and the animals on Oerth. The Mandate would still exist if the Sun was blotted out and only the Illthid lived, because they are still alive."

"The Mandate is the only cure for Oerth. I wish to rescue the Mandate of Heaven from the Blood wastes. I will take the Mandate up for only the purpose of making sure there is still life."

"In this era, the Mandate of Heaven is in Magic of the 11th order. Whoever possesses it has the Mandate of Heaven."

"I am of no use. The Blood Wastes will consume my people and country before I could ever gain the Magic of the 11th order and save my people. So I must ask for help from outside."

"Whoever has the Mandate of heaven has my pledge, whether they are of the purest evil and chaos or the holiest and most lawful lifestyle."

"You alone do not possess that power do you?"

"Who would aid me in search of the Mandate of Heaven?"

OOC- Some time after Sanctus is done communicating with the Woman in the Forest, he goes to speak with the wanderer...

"So... do you possess the mandate of heaven? I doubt it... Does the Union of Oerth? Does the Solar? No... the mandate has been hoisted over all of us. The Blood Wastes has consumed the Mandate of Heaven. The Mandate of Heaven is in the people, and the people are undermined by the Blood Wastes. Therefore, the Mandate of Heaven is in the hands of the power with the Magic capable of controlling it. Whether the mandate is possesed by human, elf, lich, or solar I will allign myself to whomever has the Mandate of Heaven. No other man can hold my sword and hand at the same time."

"You, of course, think I am being selfish. I am thinking nothing of myself. I would sacrifice every good bone in my body if it would save one life. I would allow myself to become occursed if it would save the life of one innocent."

"I do not calculate which decision is better. If both decisions result in the death of innocents, then I shall make another decision."


----------



## Rhialto

The woman glances at Hazen with an amused air.

"The offer was made by the general.  The emperor thought differently.  Which shows you how subordinates just don't consult with their superiors these days..."


----------



## Serpenteye

"I do not think one evil act condemns one forever. But this man is more than merely evil. Kessel, would you go to war and sacrifice your own people to save this man who would want nothing more than to see you destroyed? Hazen, have you no respect for the laws? Even in your country traitors are killed, this man is in your country under your jurisdiction, he has no diplomatic immunity. This man, this 'wanderer' is a traitor. He claim to be one of the people of the Lone Heath, and thereby also a citizen of the Union of Oerth. A citizen of the Union of Oerth who has rebelled against his rulers and illegally claimed thousands of my worshipers as his subjects. Why does the Oerth Alliance defend this man? Is it only to provoke us? Do you want to fight another great war now, when Oerth stands at the brink of destruction and the smallest distraction form saving it could bring about the end of everything? I, for one, do not. If you persist in your support of this criminal we will accept your demands, we have to. Saving Oerth is more important than even my own pride."

A detailed warrant for the arrest of the wanderer is produced and presented to those gathered.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel looks at the God-Emperor in disgust.

"True, this man wishes to destroy me and all that I and my kinsfolk stand for.  Yet, if we help him in his hour of need, his view may change.  We can show him that technology is not the tool of the evil and the depraved - it is a true tool, something that can be used for good or for evil, and we shall show him that it can be used for good, not just for evil.  Through this act, we can change his outlook."

"And what is this?  Saying that the protection of Oerth is important, and yet you will fight with us over this man, who fights for the very same thing?  You are both a hypcrite and a liar, God-Emperor.  Where do you truly stand?  Or do you not even know yourself?"

Kessel looks down, and nods his head sadly.

"We know where we stand.  Although the Wanderer wishes to destroy our technologies, we will assist him.  Because he wishes to help Oerth.  Through our actions, we will show that technology is not evil - that it is not technology that shall destroy Oerth, that it is you, and your vile and despicable ways, that shall destroy Oerth."


----------



## Black Omega

Fashionably late as ever...

The a burst of silverwhite flames, Siobhan steps into view.  Clad for riding, a flowing, poofy blouse, tight pants and high boots.  She glances over the various sendings and beings, a cheerful kiss blown to Kalanyr.

"Indeed, Kessel Gnomesworkds speaks truly.  This is not a time for threats or violence.  We have more pressing matters to attend to.  Perhaps the representatives of the Union of Oerth should retire to work out their united stance and then we can debate the other 'request'.  for now, we shoudl focus on the floating skull and his Apotheosis.  This and the Blood Waste are a far more immediate concern." 

The silverhaired fae glances over the Wanderer slowly, her eyes sparkling "and Sir.  We too are wlling to help in some small way.  We neither trust technology nor the Torillians, so at leat in that we share something in common."


----------



## The Forsaken One

*HERETIC!*

Vaeregoth shifts in, kills the Black Brotherhood representative, and leaves with just 1 telepathically send word.

                         "Infidel"




(If killing the prepresentative isn't possible consider this post void)


----------



## Serpenteye

"The man is a rebel, Kessel. The wanderer will always remain a rebel. Do you really think that he will be of more help than harm, little one? He claims to work against the destruction of Oerth, and maybe he is, but he has time after time trough words and actions proven himself to be an incompetent fool. For all his venerable age he is a child playing in things he does not understand. Trough some 'luck of the fools' he has achieved power but that only makes him more dangerous." the apparition shakes its head sadly, "If you want him that desperately, then take him. Let a drunken kender with a torch into your ammunitions depot, who knows, maybe he'll only kill himself."


----------



## William Ronald

"Emperor, I respect your laws.  However, he has been given the protection of Lord Kalanyr.  For me to place hands on him, would be an act of war.  Also, I do not like to be threatened.  I do not see you as an enemy, but I will not start a war over one man. Not with millions dead.  I suggest that we focus on greater issues."

"The most pressing problems at the moment are the Blood Wastes and Acerak.  I am asking my allies to aid you in your struggle against Acerak.  If he achieves Apotheosis, he will be ruthless to your people.  In light of this, the Wanderer is not a major concern."

The Forsaken One:  I like the post.


----------



## Alyx

With the onset of violence, the Red Elf's glove bursts into crimson life.  The Red Elf quickly weaves a shield and thrusts it between the women and her death, hoping to keep such act of haste from causing permanent harm.

As he does so, he yells at the attacker 'Why prove the wanderer right?!'

.
.
.
.
.
.



Edena, the Red Elf is going to try to prevent any and all violence from succeeding at this meeting.  What that means at the momment is that I am going to attempt to save the Black represenative with all my power.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel's head shoots up to look at the God-Emperor's apparition in the eye.  

"Little?  How many times have I told you people: I am not little."

Kessel resumes his normal composure.

"As for this man being a rebel.  True, he may be a rebel - against you.  You stand for the ideas of an evil that follows it's own codes and regulations that are selfserving.  I stand for the ideals of a world of good and freedom, where individuality is important.  We are opposite in the truest manner, God-Emperor."

"And this man is no weakling.  Have you seen what he can do?  He drained the gas out of a tank.  He repels gunfire as though it were flies.  This man is surely no weakling, as you claim him to be."

"And we do not just want him.  We also want his people - all of them.  Not simply the number you have specified.  I want every single citizen from the area he has indicated to be sent to a safe location outside of the DU.  Do that, and relations between us will be smoother from now on.  Don't... and you and I both know what will happen."


----------



## Kalanyr

"Do not worry the stasis field protects the representative from harm or indeed doing anything except speaking"


----------



## Serpenteye

"Archcleric, I would never start a war over sometinng as insignificant as this, though your allies are apparently willing to do so. I will allow this theft of hundreds of thousands of my citizens, in the interest of peace."
-
"And after that, Kessel? What further consessions will you demand from us? There are limits to my tolerance of your blackmail. The world would burn if war broke out between us. There would be noone left to save the planet itself from rotting away to a great sphere of 'Red Goo'. You call me evil but completely disregard the survival of this world. 
 I never said the wanderer was powerless or a weakling, if he were he would be harmless. It's his raving insanity and stupidity together with his power that makes him so dangerous. Can't you see that, child?"


----------



## William Ronald

"God Emperor of the Union of Oerth.  The Wanderer is a little concern to you.  However, Acerak is a threat."

"I have asked my allies to help you in preventing Acerak from achieving Apotheosis.  If he does so, he will take vengeance on your people.  I cannot let this happen because I respect you and your people.  You lead a great and courageous people. Your right hand, Lord Kas, fought both Vecna and Tharizdun.  How can I let such a brave people fall to Acerak."

"Acerak is a threat to all of Oerth.  I believe you will receive considerable aid in this matter.  I urge all to consider how they may stop Acerak."


----------



## Alyx

As the attack and its provoked responce come to an end, and the black brotherhood represenative remains unharmed thanks to the fields around the meeting, the Red Elf glowers at the point where the attacker came from.

'Such distractions do nothing but shake our minds from the matter they must consider.'  Speaking to the air, he continues, in hopes that the assaliant will hear these words; 'Come back to this meeting and talk.  Violence at this point is useless, both figurativly and physically.  Speech, however, may yet turn out to be another matter.'

Calm now, the Red Elf turns his gaze back to the Wanderer.  His glove continues to give off a harsh crimson glow.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas steps forward, 

"Gnome, how dare you talk of promoting peace, and then threaten us with war?  What might i ask you, have you done for peace?  The Union of Oerth, as it is properly called, and you so often forget, has done ten-fold more than your nation.  The peace conference in Jalpa was held by us at our insistance!  The evil that was known as Vecna WAS SLAIN BY MY HAND!  Were it not for me, THARIZDUN WOULD YET WALK THIS PLANET! The evil that was Acererak's empire was destroyed at the cost of hundreds upon thousands OF OUR LIVES. The victory of Oerth over the shade was made possible by our allowing other nations to march their armies THROUGH OUR TERRITORY! The peaceful unification of people, enemies for many more years than your nation has existed, WAS ACCOMPLISHED BY US!" 

Shaking his head, as though to clear it of anger, he continues,

"Gnome, what have you done?  We have put our lives on the line many times for peace.  Admittedly, we have made many transgressions against the peace we fight to protect and build now.  And indeed, we are still working for it.  Who among you has openly announced your intentions and the intentions of your nation to all, in an effort to reduce tensions?  Who among you has declared free sharing of technology, so that all might benifit?  Who among you has openly pledged assistance to Kalanyr's magical research?  We have done all of these gnome.  Know this well: as you stand here and presume to threaten us, all the while we suffer your disrespect for our people, we have bowed in to the concessions of the mightly Oerth Alliance, not for our own good, but for the good of Oerth.  While we allow the wanderer's "people" to be moved, you attempt to spark a new war."

Kas steps back slightly,

"What concessions are you willing to make for peace?"

Shaking his head slightly, Kas goes on,

"No, you have shown you will not make concessions, although i hope you can prove me wrong about that.  Perhaps the better question is 'Why are you so eager for war?'  Is it that not enough have already died?  Perhaps you wish for more to waste their lives fighting each other when they should be fighting for the survival of Oerth? Perhaps you wish to test your new weapons of war? Either way gnome, we will not fight you. We make this concession as an effort for peace. Take your willingness to fight to somebody else, perhaps they will abide you."


----------



## Mr. Draco

"Archcleric, i agree with you that Acererak is more important than this argument.  Here is my suggestion: let us gather together the greatest warriors from each nation wishing peace, then, and with the aid of the dragons, not only the metallic, but certaintly also the gem dragons allied with the UO at least, and with information on the location of Acererak that i believe Kalanyr would be more than willing to release, we, as warriors of Oerth, can lead the attack.  Undertaken in this manner, it would be a task undertaken by the peace-wishing nations of Oerth, a joint task, for Oerth, by the people of Oerth.  Not a war undertaken for power or vengeance, for wars bring only hardship for the people of the warring nations.  But a cleansing, undertaken by the brave warriors of the many nations of Oerth, as the first coordinated act of those nations, to free Oerth of the shadow cast by the evil of Acererak."

Kas telepathically sends for his elite guard, they teleport into the room around him, and all present can feel that they hold great power.  Lithedenor Ytnivv, dragon mount of Kas, and another of his elite guard, appears outside of the building, and those inside can hear the building and nearby trees being buffeted by the currents of air his wings produce until he settles down in the courtyard, changes his shape into that of a human male, and strides into the room, taking his place at Kas' side.

"Archcleric, I offer the people of Oerth the services and lives, should it come to that, of myself and my elite-guard as the first to volunteer for the task force to end Acererak's evil.  We stand as the representatives of the Union of Oerth.  Do you, in the name of the people of Oerth, accept our offer?"


----------



## William Ronald

"Lord Kas, Lord Kessel," Hazen says urgently, "this bickering is pointless."

"It is true that many brave Union forces died to stop Acerak.  This is the real concern.  It was also necessary to march through the Union of Oerth to deal the Shade a might blow."

"The Union of Oerth was aided by the Sky-Sea League in its efforts.  I was pleased that a member of the Oerth Alliance could assist in this noble cause.  I believe we should offer further assistance, although there are other threats besides Acerak."

"The Union of Oerth is trying to make amends.  I think they are going through a period of self-evaluation.  Do not judge them too harshly Kessel."

"I ask that the Oerth Alliance provide some assistance in the fight against Acerak.  I believe we must stand with the Union of Oerth in this cause."

"For myself, I am concerned with many threats.  However, Acerak is determined to achieve apotheosis.  I would ask that the both of you, Lord Kas and Lord Kessel, try to be at peace with one another.  For argument only serves the interest of common foes. Foes who would devour life and soul.  In light of this, our differences may seem less important with some reflection on these matters."

(OOC:  Have to go. Try not to fight.


----------



## GnomeWorks

"Lord Kas, I agree with Hazen, for now.  Let us put aside our current bickerings, and focus on the situation at hand.  Now is a time for us to prove ourselves and our words to each other."

"And as for me not promoting peace... I promote peace, through superior firepower.  I believe that threatening those that would perform evil deeds with my vast arsenal is the best way to keep them in check."

"But, again - let us put aside our bickering, for now.  Focus on the event at hand.  If need be, we can continue our argument at a later date."


----------



## Kalanyr

"My lord is most willing to move against Acererak, The information will be released."


----------



## Serpenteye

"Well put, Kas, Hazen." the image of the God-Emperor smiles, "Truly, other matters must take precedence. Acererak is the greatest threat. Perhaps something good will come out of this. I will send an embassade with my people from the Lonely Heath to Hope Island, I think the Angels will come to realise how much they have in common with the Chursh of Aerdi."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer stands there with his mouth wide open for a long time, not speaking.

  Finally, he splutters:

  Hazen, I think your person from Earth was very wise.
  The fate of that world is a good indication of where this kind of talk is leading.
  A world of ruins, destroyed by magic and nuclear weapons.
  Acererak's Apotheosis would be bad, but to destroy our world with magic and weapons would be worse.

  (The Wanderer then turns red with fury, and looks at the God Emperor.  He roars)

  Who do you think you are?
  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi annexed the Lone Heath by military force.
  We never agreed to any such annexation.
  Then, when the Dark Union formed, it again annexed the Lone Heath.
  You have the height of arrogance - Gods, they call ME arrogant?? - to state that my people - I should say the people under my protection, for they are not MY people - are your citizens?!
  They are NOT your citizens!!
  We did not vote to join your Dark Union.
  We did not ask to join your Dark Union.
  We don't WANT to be in your Dark Union.

  You are a boy who plays with magic he presumes to comprehend, and calls himself a great ruler when he sponsors Olympic Games of Torture.
  You dare to call ME a traitor?!

  YOU are a traitor.

  (CAUTION - the Gloves come off now.  The Wanderer is really going to let everyone have it.  This is strictly IC.
  But the demand by the God Emperor for the Wanderer's extradition as a traitor has caused him to lose it, in a fit of fury)

  Forrester of the United Commonwealth of Toril makes you look like a piker, O God Emperor!! (he sneers that word.)
  Forrester personally ate elven children, while they were still alive!
  Forrester, ordered his troops to eat all the elves, alive or dead.
  Forrester, singlehandedly exterminated the entire elven race of Toril!

  And all of you ...

  (The Wanderer looks around with deadly anger)

  Your Alliance of Oerth, works with him.
  Your Alliance of Oerth, has sacrificed the people of Oerth, OUR PEOPLE, to protect him.
  I watched as you gave him the secrets of 10th level magic!

  You call Acererak bad?!

  Yes, he killed several hundred thousand people, devoured their souls, and seeks Apotheosis.
  But Acererak did not kill MILLIONS of people, exterminate an entire race.

  You are FRIENDS of this person.
  You ask this person for aid!
  You welcome this person with open arms!

  (The Wanderer whirls.)

  You're no better, God Emperor.
  You'd sell out our people to Forrester and the Torilians in two heartbeats.
  So would you, Kas!
  Lieutenant of Vecna!  Kas, the Lieutenant of Vecna!
  Do tell ME how good and noble you are.  ALL of us know the horrific crimes you committed, again and again, gleefully, as the right hand man of Vecna!
  People massacred, people tortured, people terrorized, the whole Suel Imperium cringing in fear under the boot of Vecna and his lapdog, Kas!

  So, let's see:

  We have Forrester the Torilian, who eats elves.
  We have Kas, Lieutenant of Vecna the Mad Dog.
  We have the God Emperor, a boy who plays at being a Divinity, and takes my lands by force, then calls me a traitor because I don't like it.

  And we have the Alliance of Oerth, which works with Forrester, welcomes him with open arms, and calls him a good man.

  (The Wanderer starts laughing hysterically.)

  And you are worried about ACERERAK??

  Why, he'd be perfectly at home, if he were standing here right now.

  (The Wanderer glares at the God Emperor)

  You'd start a war, over my people, and in that war you would wreck our world, and then Forrester would come and conquer us all.
  Maybe then, YOU'D end up on the dinner plate!

  (He turns, and points at Hazen)

  Or YOU might be the main feast.

  (He turns, and points at the emissary of the Black Brotherhood.)

  YOU most certainly would be dessert!

  (He looks to Kalanyr and GnomeWorks and Hazen.)

  You both have supported me, and I thank you for that.
  I appreciate your efforts as well, Hazen.

  But you should all put away your nuclear toys, your magical toys, and your weapons, all of you.
  And you, O God Emperor, should shut your mouth, for children shouldn't speak when their elders council silence!

  What we should do is STAND TOGETHER, AS THE PEOPLE OF OERTH.

  For, although the average Torilian is a good person, their leadership is bad.
  I don't care if they say they've had a change of heart.
  I don't forgive mass murder, no matter how long it's been since the event.
  I know the Torilian Leadership for what it is.

  They want to come and take over our planet, and treat us as they treated their own.
  If they treated their OWN so badly, just how do you think they will treat US?

  But who will listen to me?
  I'm an old man, a hatemonger, a raving lunatic.
  So you say.
  Well then, say it and be done!

  Kalanyr, GnomeWorks, if you will still help me, let us teleport to the Lone Heath, and save my people.
  Let us go NOW, and free my people from the mad clutches of the God Emperor.

  And then, if the God Emperor wants to throw a childish temper tantrum, he can do it without my people being at risk!

  (The Wanderer, having blown off all his steam, quiets down.  Which is good:  he is beet red, and his breathing is coming with difficulty.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

"Wanderer, do you not listen with those ears, or are they purely decoration?  Indeed, you prove the fool you are with these accusations.  Had you paid attention, you would realize the God-emporer stated that your people are free to leave with Kalanyr's assistance!  And you insult us for allowing it?

Nay, your attempts at starting a new war, and that was indeed what your speech was, whether you know it or not, will not work.  Calmer heads are present here, and we'd like to be able to discuss events in a civilized and peaceful manner.  Right now, we're discussing Acererak.  Your people have been allowed their leave by the Union of Oerth, so do stop complaining.

Perhaps you should heed your own advice and be quiet, we elders wish to discuss the matters at hand."


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, i sent you the template for the Union of Oerth for turn 5.  Did you receive it?


----------



## Kalanyr

"Be careful Kas the Wanderer may be old but he is not a child nor is he a fool, I can see the power he wields and his wisdpm he could throw down you or the god-emperor there or even Iuz  with ease he could face Acererak if he wished it. Wanderer you should be more calm however, yes the Torillians made many mistakes as did we , but we do what we can, if you wish I will go now with their permission and take your people to a pocket dimension"

As Alytres departs to take the Wanderer's people to a pocker dimension, Kalanyr teleports in.

"Hail all, let us continue this discussion now. Since everyone thought Alytres was me I may as well be here in person and hear my name applied to me. Thank you for your coooperation God-Emperor and Kas."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(That did it.  The Wanderer jumps to his feet, enraged all over again.
  He roars)

  You don't know the first thing about Acererak.

  You don't know where he is.
  You don't know what he's about.
  You don't know the strength of his armies.

  He comes from an Age you cannot comprehend, but which I can, for I was around during that Age, like Kas over there!

  Acererak could turn you into a puddle of goo, God Emperor, while he devoured your soul, and nothing - NOTHING! - could stop his attack!

  Well, he ...

  (The Wanderer blinks)

  I don't trust your word, that you'd let my people go.
  I don't trust you at all.
  Why should I trust you?
  Why should anyone trust you?

  You intend to obtain 10th level magic and kill us all, is what you intend to do, and I know it!
  And then, put me in your Olympic Games of Torture, along with Kessel and Hazen and Kalanyr.
  That's what you want to do.

  I'll free my people, alright, whether you like it or not.
  I don't need your permission to rescue my people.

  As for Acererak, I know right where he is.
  I know everything ... Acererak cannot hide from me.
  I can tell you where he is.
  He is ...

  (The Wanderer clutches at his chest, stops speaking, and suddenly it would appear he cannot breathe.
  He is having a heart attack.)


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr uses a 10th level healing spell on the Wanderer, if it fails he tries more.


----------



## Alyx

'And hate once again turns on itself.'


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase and his companions who had just entered to declare their own stance witness the heart attack. James Hale immediately goes to The Wanderer's aid, assisting Kalanyr in healing him.

OOC:- I have a red goo rating of 1


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- If the Wanderer expires despite my aid and any one of you (except Hazen or Gnomeworks) touches his body or that ring you are toast!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A terrible chill wind blows through the room.

  (Maudlin has not been present, so I will represent him this once.)

  Acererak himself comes to the meeting.

  In his most terrible incarnation, that of a floating skull.
  Gems adorn eye sockets and all the teeth are glittering gems.

  An aura of deathly cold, cold so great frost immediately swathes the room, and the floor beneath the skull cracks and glazes, forces everyone back.

  The Skull laughs, an awful laugh, a laugh that causes the plants in the Arboreum to wither and die.

  Then the Skull lights up, and power of an AWESOME nature is felt (although Maudlin does not have 10th level magic yet, this is 10th level magic ala official canon.)

  The Wanderer screams in agony, then slumps down into goo and crumbling bones.
  The goo and bones disappear, leaving the floor sparkling clean.
  The soul of the Wanderer, a ghostly form, screaming and wailing, is drawn into the great gem of the Skull's right eye socket.
  Then it is devoured, and the Skull sighs in ecstasy.

  Then it speaks:

  Many have chosen to plot against me through the long millennia.
  Many have tried.
  This, was the fate of them all.

  Let it be an example to you all.
  Be he mortal, hero, or the Wanderer himself, all who choose to stand against me perish.

  The Wanderer sealed his fate when he choose to reveal my location.
  I hope the rest of you are not so unwise.


----------



## Mr. Draco

"Kalanyr, quickly, use your magic to prevent his escape!  This is our chance to end this, here and now!"

Kas and his elite-guard, rush forward to attack Acererak with all the hatred, power, and ability that comes from decades, and in Lithedenor Ytnivv's case, millenia, of experience.  Having all been from the arcane age, they are wary of the 10th level magic that Acererak wields, and has just shown is willing to use, also to this end, their attacks are placed so as to minimize his chance of regaining his concentration enough to devour another soul.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Acererak speaks once more:

  Know that I will find you.
  You cannot hide from me.
  It does not matter where you are, or what protections you take.

  If you defy me, and plot against me, I will find you.
  When I find you, you will suffer the fate of the Wanderer.

  Or perhaps I will keep your soul, and torture it for millennia.

  Fear me.

  You fear the Red Poison.
  You fear the Shade.
  You had better learn to fear me.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- Let me get this straight 

You do not wish me to get 11th level magic quickly because it would end the IR but Acererak can use 10th level magic without researching it?! and can become a god of supreme power too? This extends things how? It merely gives a different ending.

I will not quit  but this is beggining to seem nonsensical and pointless everything I did last turn simply made those I attack grow in power and now Acererak can do whatever he wants?.


----------



## Creamsteak

Whoa, Edena, Kalanyr posted first, and Maudlin didn't declare that action. I honestly feel that you shouldn't be able to do that.

And I'm teleporting every NPC and Sanctus Punitor to this place as soon as they can reasonably hear about it if this is actually taking place... As I bet EVERY other force would...


----------



## Festy_Dog

(n/m)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Upon being attacked, the Skull laughs, and speaks one word:

  Fool.

  Then Acererak disappears.

  Nothing remains of the Wanderer.
  His items and equipment, were taken by Acererak.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr moves to attack the skull as Alytres reappears and  grabs the Ring of Gaxx before joining the attack.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

((Nay, Kalanyr.  Not nonsensical.
  Unfortunately, Acererak has the power I just described, in the world of 9th level magic and below.
  It is in the official rules.
  I should know ... Edena was the last survivor of his party, thanks to that power of Acererak's.
  The power is not described as 10th level in the rules, but I consider it so, considering the magnitude of it's power.
  He cannot use it against your PCs, and he has a limit to the number of people he can kill in this way of only 34 per day.))

  ((Just imagine how bad Acererak will be when he gains 10th level magic.
  You are wise to plot against him.))


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase and his party attack alongside Kalanyr.


----------



## Mr. Draco

"He ESCAPED?  Kalanyr, it is a pity you were not fast enough with your magic to prevent his escape, but what happened must be accepted.  I suggest that the task-force i proposed be assembled and sent off as soon as is possible.  

Archcleric, you still have not responded, do you accept my offer?

To the rest of you, now you know the true evil that originated in my time.  Acererak wields such power with millenia of experience, he is not to be taken lightly, and we must strike quickly against him.  Quickly and together.  For only together can we defeat this evil.

For life!  For Victory!  For Oerth!"


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver turns to Kalanyr, "The Wanderer is gone but we still must help his people, I will aid you in any way you need it, just let me know."


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Wise? We cannot find him, he also just managed to snatch the Ring of Gaxx the only thing capable of finding him and in a time period of less than six seconds he killed a Total PL of 30 too! We cannot stand against him either. He can have the "Winner" certificate now.


"I cannot find him Kas he is beyond the power of 10th level magic to find in the Deep Astral nothing can find him not me not you nobody! If we find him I will move against him though."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

OOC - Of course you can defeat him.

  10th level magic is a sure defense against the attack he just launched.
  The Wanderer, for all his power, did not have 10th level defenses up.

  Acererak can be easily destroyed with 10th level magic.
  He can be destroyed by the right kind of lesser magic also, or even with blows from + 5 weapons.

  You simply need to find him.

  Acererak came to make a point.
  He made his point.
  If he scared your PCs, he did what I intended him to do.

  Now, it is up to you to find the way to destroy him.

  As for power, anyone with 10th level magic is fully as powerful as Acererak.
  What Acererak did, Kalanyr could do.
  Kalanyr simply hasn't researched the 10th level spell necessary to duplicate the effect.

  As for the Wanderer, I fear he is silenced.

  He could be brought back by 11th level magic.
  That would be powerful enough to bring back a devoured soul.


----------



## Mr. Draco

'Scared' isn't the word for it.  'Annoyed' or 'angered greatly' would fit better.

All Acererak did with that was to solidify the forces arrayed against him.

By the way, i thought Acererak COULD be located with 10th level magic, and it was just those trying to summon the elder ones that couldn't be located?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Normally, you could locate Acererak with 10th level magic.

  However, he cannot be located now.

  That should not come as a surprise, when you consider the recent developments.


----------



## Serpenteye

"Well, this was all rather amusi.. interesting. Acererak, once again your actions have served me far better than they have served yourself. The traitor is permanently dead.
 It's all for the best for Oerth, he was far too unbalanced to be in a posititon of power. Acererak did us all a favour. Now lets hunt down that crazy bonehead!"


----------



## Creamsteak

So what your saying is because he is Acerak he has all the abilities of 10th level magic that can be used in the Interlude Turns?

Wasn't fighting NOT allowed?

Note: Should I drop some NPC's from my list and replace them with my three solars I am alligned with? I am just asking for opinions, and I am not actually declaring anything about this yet...


----------



## Kalanyr

"I liked the Wanderer and I will still honour his request. As to Acererak he must die now! That is not the sort of thing I can stand for he devoured the soul of an innocent in my sight while he was weak and helpless."

I devote everything I have to finding old boneface.
(Depending on whether or not I find him I may need to change my template)


----------



## Kalanyr

Small scale fighting is allowed as far as I can tell Acereraks only 10th level abilities are Soul Drain and Escape Divination.

If its necessary I research a new 10th level spell Locate Acererak.


----------



## Forrester

*Everyone, in unison: "Awwwwwwwwww . . . "*

Yeah, I have to say that we on Toril are really broken up about the death of the Wanderer. 

Oh darn. 

Where do I send a card?


----------



## Kalanyr

Also Edena 10th level magic is becoming not worth the sacrifice. The catastrophe I threw did nothing to Acererak he just got more powerful. It can no longer be used for scrying reliably and a Mythal cannot even stand against Shade who get more PL than they lost in that battle back anyway.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, I will say this.

  Your mages - all of your mages - can pull the feat Acererak just pulled.
  Without any limit at all to the number of people killed, evaporated, and soul slain.

  Think about that.

  As for the rest of you, I would recommend you not allow your enemy to get 10th level magic before you do.


----------



## Kalanyr

Ok then.  It is be worth it after all.
Now whats a version of that spell that isn't the essence of Evil (lol) ?
Also can I divine to determine how long before Acererak apotheosises?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

There is a version of that magic that is based on evocation.

  It is a tremendous blast of white light, magic, and incredible heat.
  That blast is so great it instantly evaporates the opponent, and his soul is blown backwards out of the vapors and burned away.

  In 2nd Edition, there is no saving throw against the spell, although defenses like Prismatic Sphere will stop it, once (they will be destroyed stopping it.)
  In 3rd Edition, it has a DC of 20 (not 10) + the spell's level (11) + any modifications.

  It is a 10th level spell.
  It's name is Melding Fire.

  Easily learned by all of your thousands of mages, Kalanyr.

  - - -

  Nobody knows (including Yours Truly) just exactly how long it will be before Acererak achieves Apotheosis, if ever.
  It depends heavily on what Maudlin does, and I cannot predict that.

  It is likely to come sooner rather than later, is all I am reasonably sure of.
  And that is what your Seers say IC, also.

  - - -

  I see Forrester had little sympathy for the Wanderer and his grim demise.


----------



## Kalanyr

"I am not pleased by the Torillians views the Wanderer was narrowminded not malevolent. He did not deserve that if I gain 11th level magic I will restore him to life."

Well lets get on with this IR. As long as Acererak can't use 10th level magic at will I don't mind I thought that was what you meant. Sorry Edena.

That was some surprise, does anyone else realise Ace just gained 20 PL from having an artifact?


----------



## Forrester

*Wanderer, he's the Wanderer . . .*

Why should I feel anything? He told nothing but lies about me. 

My troops NEVER ate live elven children. NEVER. They made sure that they were dead first. I hate it when my food squirms on my plate. 

And now that we're the buddies of the elves <shudder>, you'd think he could just forget about that unpleasantness. But noooooooooo. 

So yeah, I'm glad he's gone. He was a blowhard. I wish Anabstercorian had blown him away with his Sunbusters earlier, frankly. 

Forrester
Peacemaker


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase, the vampiric kobold, stands among everyone at the site of The Wanderer's demise. Bobo the dire bear hangs towards the back gazing with interest at the reactions of others.

Silver says from under his heavy cloak, "I will assist Kalanyr in performing The Wanderer's wish. Kalanyr and his allies of good alignment inspired me to force away my natural tendencies towards what the late Wanderer would call Unmaking. I know how much better it feels to have allies who won't stick a wooden stake into your spine and through your heart while you weren't looking. That is why I subsequently brought my peoples away from a way of life that would only lead to self-inflicted suffering.
I will also aid Kalanyr against Acererak, not only for all that we stand for, but on a personal level. If he achieves control of all undead it will obviously include me, and I will be reduced once again to the state of Unmaking, losing all that I have achieved personally in the months that this World War has been going on for. Should Acererak gain control of all undead, my trusted friend Khelarque will take my place. I just hope I am dealt with well enough to cause no trouble for you if said situation arrives."

Silver calls his party together and turns back to everyone to say, "Nonetheless, we must not let The Wanderer's passing slow our efforts. Kalanyr could be able to bring him back to his people if we give him the assistance he needs. I am getting straight back to what I was doing just before this happened, good luck and farewell to all my allies here."

With that Lenaurae teleports them back to their previous location, where they were discussing with Vaeregoth how they could help her best with one of her current objectives.


----------



## Maudlin

Hoo-wee, I see saturdays are not good days to leave the house 

First off, I support any actions Edena took in my place. C'mon, someone that old who starts a sentence giving away the location/identity/master plan of the crimelord/corrupt police chief/archlich ALWAYS dies before finishing. Call it a 12th level Narrational Imperative spell.

True, the interlude was meant to be non-confrontational, but the wanderer isn't really a player. I am 100% sure that if I had asked to devour the temple janitor, Edena would have turned me down. He's been very fair in that regard, trying to keep it fun for everyone.

Also, I wouldn't be too worried about me 'winning' *just* yet, if you care to glance at the roster  And if you're worried about the impotence of 10th level magic, go take a boat-ride on the Puddle of Horrors. You wrecked my impregnable home, just by stating a single sentence. That's plenty powerful in my book 

I'll be catching up on mail and the map updates soon, Edena, haven't been home much. Sorry for the delay and missing all the candy 

Edit - Red Goo: 0 (obviously )


----------



## Kalanyr

Heh, I still want to know how you are hiding from 10th level scrying. 

Boatride on the Puddle of Horrors? I would but its probably oozing negative energy into Oerth slowly killing everything going by our current destroyed things track record. 

Heh and if you ditch the 200 PL of dragons you can have your home back and I'll resurrect those I killed in the catastophe (All PL less than 200 of them).  Bet I know which you would choose.


----------



## Rhialto

The Disciple of Tharizdun snickers.

"Well, another one off to his great reward."

She glances at the group.

"You know, I agree you should keep an eye on Acerak, but if I were you, I'd be very careful in my support of Kalanyr.  He has a real self-righteous streak, and now he's the guy with the biggest gun.  I think you'd find his rule every bit as objectable as Mr. Skull's...  And trust me, if he achieves 11th lvl magic, he _will_ rule you.  He won't put it that way, or even view like that, but it'll be the truth..."


----------



## Tokiwong

*Interesting*

_Iuz smirks and waves a hand teleports his  trusted general along with a small retinue of ten well trained warriors to the location to observe more closely...

Malachai watches the proceedings with keen interest a tall stout mortal, with dark skin and flaming red eyes, he is bald and dressed in crimson red armor... he and his retinue simply watch..._


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel laughs at the Disciple of Tharizdun.

"Kalanyr does not have the biggest gun.  I do.  And even if Kalanyr did acquire magic of the 11th order, he would still be no match for me - surely magic is more versatile than my current technologies, but my technology is more destructive than any magic that Kalanyr shall ever come up with."

"Not saying, Kalanyr, that I would fight you.  Just saying as a way of comparison.  However, if you manage to make those Tarrasques... well, I don't think that I could stop those."

Kessel laughs, and shakes his head.  He then resumes his usual seriousness.

"God-Emperor.  Kas.  Union of Oerth, in general.  We will stand with you, and fight the forces of Ace.  We have had our differences, and this argument between us just now proves that.  Perhaps, however, through the coming battle, we can prove to each other our true intentions.  Please understand, of course, that we will not share our knowledge with you - but that we will hold nothing against you if everything you claim to be is proven to be true.  All have a right to redeem themselves."

Kessel then looks to his allies.

"If the Union of Oerth allows the Wanderer's people to be removed to a safe location, then I will assist in moving them.  I believe that it was the Wanderer's dying wish that they be removed from under the Union.  We will do so through any means necessary, although war and fighting shall be an utterly last resort.  Diplomacy is key here, ladies and gentlemen - not warfare."

Kessel then teleports out, back to the capital of the Lortmils.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*sigh* "Then for Oerth, and for peace, his people shall be moved."


----------



## Tokiwong

*Interesting*

_Malachi watches with an impassive glance, "So it is true then... the Union of Oerth does make a bid to prove their goodness..." he smiles, "we have seen all that is need to be seen.  Perhaps with the leadership of such calm and thoughtful tyrants, Oerth will be redeemed and healed... or perhaps more blood shall be spilled... for I see little peace in the coming days."

"For all the good in this world, pride and arrogance will deny peace, if only to prove who is the stronger," Malachi continued, "Even when Acerak dies, the crusade will not be over.  There is always someone left to fight."_


----------



## Spoof

Kalanyr When you are ready You may transport the Wanderers people to Hope Isle.  I have made the preprations for them there.

OOC:  DInner will ediet and post more later


----------



## Mr. Draco

When does turn 5 start?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*And here comes the Meddler...*

<< Acererak? >>

Anabstercorian just walks down the street.  Where he came from is a mystery...  But he holds the True Staff of Ilsensine in his hand.  It appears to have grafted on to his flesh.

<< Acererak is not a threat to us.  His desires are not your desires.  His dreams are not your dreams.  You fear him because of his power, but he does not care about your fate.  The only fates he cares about are those of his Children, the undead.  As long you don't harm the fates of his children, he is no threat to you.  Indeed, he is one of the more straightforward entities involved in this vast conflict. >>

He stares out at the crowd - A solar, a Fae, a gnome, and Kas himself.

<< You're all rather silly, you know.  You always need to have an enemy to kill, a foe to thwart, an impossible deed to finish for the sake of all your people.  Can't you get it through your head that you've run out of enemies?  Go home, create a new life, build up your marvelous cities in to vast citadels of glory and peace.  All of you, really, get a life. >>

Nonchalantly, he nibbles on a fondue in a small jar hanging around his neck as he speaks.  Apparently he's grown rather fond of it - This explains why the head cook of Pezano's has grown so wealthy.

<< If Acererak achieves Apotheosis, he will not be our problem any longer.  Now, getting his children out of our homes before they break someone?  That might be a problem...  But Acererak is not a threat. >>


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh, and Tharizdun disciple.*

Anabstercorian looks to the Disciple of Tharizdun.  He raises an eyebrow.

<< Your god is dead, massacred on the field of battle by mortals.  What do you follow now?  The 'abstract concept' of universal oblivion?  There are better ways to spend your time, silly little human.  The only reason that the world appears so miserable and ultimately flawed to you is because it is not adequately controlled by competent minds.  Control is the key to improvement, not oblivion. >>

(Oh, OOC, I had the best game of DnD last night.  Watching a 6th level cleric fight off ghouls is like watching someone burn down zombies with a flamethrower.  Man, totally cool.)


----------



## Tokiwong

*Malachai replies*

_"I find that rather interesting, since you seem just intrigued enough to make your presence known Anabstercorion.  For you too play the games just as well as they, and plot just as furiously.  Perhaps is is you that should take your own advice... and perhaps get a life... or possibly a clue..." he smirks and turns, "we have seen enough, and know now the path that Oerth must take."  

He waves to his retinue and they are teleported away back to the lands of Iuz...._


----------



## Rhialto

*Re: Oh, and Tharizdun disciple.*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Anabstercorian looks to the Disciple of Tharizdun.  He raises an eyebrow.
> 
> << Your god is dead, massacred on the field of battle by mortals.  What do you follow now?  The 'abstract concept' of universal oblivion?  There are better ways to spend your time, silly little human.  The only reason that the world appears so miserable and ultimately flawed to you is because it is not adequately controlled by competent minds.  Control is the key to improvement, not oblivion. >>*





The Disciple chuckles.

"And of course the person to put in control is you.  Nope, no corruption there!  Your benignity is self-evident."

She bursts out into laughter at this, then calms down after a moment.

"As for Tharizdun--well, there's dead and there's dead.  Tharizdun has been dispelled for a while, but he has not been utterly destroyed--nor can he be until all destruction ceases in the multiverse.  If someone with sufficient power wished it, he could be revived--as will happen some day."

She smiles.  "After all, when you worship the Lord of Entropy, a certain amount of fatalism is inevitable in one's outlook..."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Tokiwong, Rhialto, emails incoming.


----------



## Mr. Draco

wow, aren't weekends supposed to be the non-slow days?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Suddenly Ahlissa teleports to conference. The person who accompanies her is no one else than Melf Brightblade, now a Shade, and he smiles maliciously to The Red Elf.

Ahlissa spits in the face of Kalanyr:

-Idiot! You are a disgrace for The Race of Drow! You cannot even keep a secret, for we know about the attack you and and your pathetic allies plan against Anabstecorian! This is how you want peace?! Hipocrites! For Anabstecorian is no treat for you, and he did nothing to provoke your attack! 

-Know that Anabstecorian is under protection of Melkor, Lord Of All, and so is Acerak, for he considers them to be worthy! Know that if Acerak or Solistarim are attacked, Elder Ones  willl be unleashed upon Oerth! Maybe not now, but IT WILL HAPPEN, few months from now.

Edena, I will send you a revised template.


----------



## Mr. Draco

well, it looks like we know who was planning to summon the elder ones...


----------



## Mr. Draco

"Ahlissa, Acererak wishes us dead.  I agree that Anabstercorian has dealt us no harm yet, but Acererak has just made his wishes very clear.  Do not expect us to sit back quietly and give him our souls."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A most interesting Peace Conference.

  I would note that Archcleric Hazen, in whose temple you are arguing now, has not appeared.

  In any case, Turn 5 starts a 1 in the afternoon tomorrow.  That's 13:00 hours eastern United States of America.
  That's 21 hours from now.

  A caution to all of you, as if you did not know already:

  Expect the unexpected on Turn 5
  Do not expect the expected
  Take nothing for granted

  If you knew, what I know (and you will know, what I current know) you would understand the full implications of the above statement.
  Brace yourselves for some really wierd things, folks.

  To all of you who have not yet sent me Templates, send me your Templates.
  To all of you who have not yet given me their Red Goo number, give me your Red Goo number.

  Speaking of wierd things starting, take a look at the newest addition to the Magical Arms Race.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Red Goo*

OOC: Red Goo has a raiting for Magical Arms... hmmm only 2.9 but that is slightly alarming...


----------



## Mr. Draco

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's soooooo funny!

"Red Goo 5.3"

It sounds like something microsoft would come up with.

"...and the new version, 5.3, will be absolutely bug free.  Yes, that means there are no more nasty side effects..."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Yes but Acerak has no power to take your souls, even as God, his armies are nothing compared to those of Oerth Alliance!


----------



## Mr. Draco

"Now you say Acererak has no power to take souls?  Have you seen the wanderer lately?  No!  Of course not!  Not even one hour ago, Acererak himself appeared and took his soul, leaving nothing of his body at that."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Yes but he cannot defeat Oerth Alliance +all its allies, it is so easy to scare you, really!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

-In response to Creamsteak (Sanctus Punitor)

_The beautiful woman looks at Sanctus for a while, gazing into his soul and then speaks, "I alone do not alone possess such a power, however, if you seek help I can point you in the right direction.  A helper of mine wishes to meet you, I shall give you this pendant."  The woman hands Sanctus a pendant composed of cold obsidian.  "Break this pendant and you can meet him-and only you can come, if you wish...I guarantee your safety as long as you do not attack him, if you wish to meet me agian, inquire to him about a Mistress Tao."  With that the woman simply vanishes..._


----------



## Mr. Draco

"Ahlissa, i agree that Acererak could not defeat his foes.  However, the longer he has to prepare, the bloodier the war with him will be, and the more lives lost.  Lives that did not have to be lost."


----------



## GnomeWorks

Although not present, Kessel's voice echoes from the air itself, giving no sign to it's origin.

"Leaders of the Union of Oerth.  As a sign of our... peace, allow me to present you with a gift."

"This gift that I shall give to you, if you accept it, is a nuclear weapon.  True, it is a sign of death and destruction.  However, I believe that giving this weapon of utter annhiliation, that you will understand that I advocate peace - and to show my willingness to promote peace, I will give those who are not enemies and yet not friends my technologies."

"You will also be taught in the usage of this weapon.  If you ask for more, your request will be granted, if it is within reason, and we have the supplies for it.  However, I feel that it is best to give one to you as a symbol of our mutual peace and cooperation with each other."

"Do you accept my gift?"


----------



## Mr. Draco

"We accept your gift Lord Kessel.  You have indeed shown your willingness for peace.  We will ask for no more than a single weapon for the time being.  Perhaps if future circumstances change, our attitude will also.

On the behalf of the Union of Oerth, I would like to take this opportunity to request a military and technological alliance with the nations of the Oerth Alliance.  May we prosper together in the future."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE RUMOR MILL*

All the Powers in the IR have spies.
  All the spies, are busy spying and sending back reports of what they have found.

  Of course, the spies are not able to find out everything.
  In many cases, the Power being spied upon is feeding false information to the spies.
  In many cases, the spies are caught and have their memories and knowledge magically altered.

  And of course, there are always double agents.

  About 1/3 of what follows is true information, based on the Templates sent to me, that you are able to discern from your spies.
  About 2/3 of the information, is false, given to you by a Moderator who is lying like a dog.

  It is up to you, to figure out what is the truth and what is - to use the American term - baloney.

  - - -

  Concerning Alyx:

  Varnaith is evacuating it's entire civilian population.
  They are all going to the new Hope Isle created by Alzem.
  The Lendore Isles have evacuated their civilian population.
  These have all gone to the Faerie Realm, with help from Black Omega.
  The elves of Celene have turned green, and are now eating the leaves off the trees.
  The Celestial Imperium has declared neutrality, and has backed out of the war.
  The Metallic dragons have bequeathed on the elves the ability to become dragons themselves.

  Concerning Alzem:

  Alzem has founded his new Hope Isle on Toril.
  All efforts to find it, or scry it, even with 10th level magic, have failed.
  Forrester aided Alzem in creating Hope Isle.
  Forrester has deployed his forces on Hope Isle, from which he can now monitor all of Oerth.
  Hope Isle is actually not an island, but is underground.
  Hope Isle is actually not an island, but is up in the air.
  Hope Isle is actually not an island, but is in a pocket dimension.
  Hope Isle is actually not an island, but is on Mount Celestia.
  Alzem's forces are preparing to attack with new golems that are cyborgs.
  Alzem's forces have discovered a new City of the Gods, and have raided it for weapons of superscience.
  Alzem's forces plan to attack with a massive army of good undead.
  Alzem is actually not planning to attack at all, but is peacefully leading people to Hope Isle.

  Concerning Anabstercorian

  The Solistarim are planning an immediate assault
  The Solistarim are remaining neutral
  The Solistarim, have figured out a new form of invisibility that thwarts 10th level scrying.
  The Solistarim, have the aid of a dragon fleet all of their own.
  The Solistarim, have secret undersea shelters that are immune to 10th level scrying.
  The Solistarim, are in secret league with the Kevellond League to destroy the Dark Union.
  The Solistarim, are in secret league with the Shade to destroy Acererak.
  Anabstercorian has been overthrown in a coup by Soloron, former leader of the Solistarim, and has disappeared, and cannot be found, even with 10th level scrying.
  The Solistarim, are in secret league with Valkys to overthrow the Dark Union.

  Concerning Black Omega

  Black Omega is in secret league with Alzem to produce magical, cybernetic golems with superweapons mounted on them.
  Black Omega, has figured out how to create incorporeal golems.
  Black Omega, has a new substance, made of crystal, that is as hard as Red Steel.  He is armoring all his Faerie with it.
  This crystal, glows a green color.
  Black Omega, has cut a secret deal with Forrester to give his lands to the Torilians when the war is over.
  Black Omega, has cut a secret deal with Anabstercorian, whose army lies on his northern border.
  Black Omega and his Faerie Magic, is the reason the Whyestil rose and is now twice as big as it was.  
  Black Omega intends an immediate assault against Iuz.
  The people of Perrenland, have disappeared, without a trace as to where they went.  Nothing, including 10th level scrying, can discover their existence.
  The Faerie, are using the Gates of Faerie to be able to transport Black Omega's entire PL from one part of the board to another.

  Concerning Creamsteak

  The elves of Delrune are turning green.
  The elves of Delrune, can bathe in the Red Goo, and it does not harm them.
  The elves of Delrune, have learned how to turn into Red Goo, and thus can secretly deploy their entire strength to anywhere on the board by going through the underground lattice.
  The elves of Delrune, have learned how to teleport to the Outer Planes, then teleport back, and while they are gone, nothing can scry them or discover what they are doing.
  The elves of Delrune, can simply vanish into thin air.
  The elves of Delrune, can shapechange at will, thus impersonating other peoples, and walking amongst them undetected.

  Concerning Dagger

  The Metallic Dragons have taught the people of the Kingdom of Keoland the secrets of draconic magic.
  They have taught them how to shapechange at will.
  They have taught them how to become dragons themselves.
  The mountains themselves have allied with the Kingdom of Keoland.
  The very gold of the earth has allied with the Kingdom of Keoland.


  Concerning Darkness:

  The Baklunish Forest of Garnak was destroyed in the Antimatter Barrage.
  The Baklunish Forest of Garnak was not destroyed in the Antimatter Barrage.
  The Baklunish have discovered how to create vast armies of undead impervious even to Acererak's control.
  The Baklunish, are dying in huge numbers.
  Whole regions of the Baklunish Realm are empty of people, for they all went off to die.
  The Baklunish, plan to assault the Solistarim.
  The Baklunish, have gathered an enormous fleet off of Zeif to assault the Solistarim with.
  The Baklunish, intend to attack the Dark Union which holds the mountains to their east.
  The Baklunish, intend to remain neutral.
  The titans of Esmerin, have invented spelljammers appropriate to their size (which have catapults, appropriate to their size also)
  Ket is about to secretly go over to the Baklunish, and betray Iuz.
  The Baklunish, have made a great discovery in the Sea of Dust.

  Concerning Mr Draco and Serpenteye:

  The Union has created walking bombs.
  The Union, has teleporting golems.
  The Union, has discovered a land to the east of Kaboom's Isle of the Phoenix.  There, they have moved their research and development, and this new place is protected from all scrying.
  The Union, is planning to invade western Oerth.
  The Union, is planning to attack Acererak.
  The Union, is preparing a large army to invade ... nobody knows where.
  The Union, really does want peace.
  The Union, has created undead trolls.
  The Union, has created a new form of demon.
  The Union, has created a monster immune to fire and acid.
  The Union, has taken what Red Steel they have, and outfitted their elite legions with it.  Nobody else, but their elite legions have this armor.
  The Union, has a secret place in the Rakers immune to 10th level scrying, where they have put all their research and development.
  The Union, is devoting all it's efforts to learn 10th level magic.
  The Union, is devoting no effort to 10th level magic, and is instead preparing a vast army.

  Concerning Festy Dog

  Festy Dog's underdark races, can no longer be scried.
  Festy Dog's underdark races, can still be scried.
  Festy Dog's underdark races, have learned how to permanently Stoneskin themselves.
  Festy Dog's underdark races, have created an army of super golems.
  Festy Dog's underdark races, have learned how to create Red Steel firearms that will penetrate any armor.
  These Red Steel bullets, will penetrate most spell defenses also.
  Festy Dog's underdark races, have learned how to borrow through the earth like Umber Hulks, to emerge from the ground anywhere they want, to give an enemy army a nasty surprise.
  Festy Dog's underdark races, have access to secret tomes of magic that will give them a headstart to 10th and 11th level magic.

  Concerning Forsaken One

  Forsaken One's Formians can no longer be scried.
  Forsaken One's Formians, can be scried.
  Forsaken One's Formians, intend to attack the Kevellond League.
  The Formians, plan to attack the Baklunish.
  The Formians, plan to attack the Solistarim.
  The Formians, plan to attack Black Omega's Faerie.
  The Formians, plan to hide underground and let everyone else destroy each other, while they grow strong.
  The Formians, have secretly allied with Forrester.
  The Formians, have secretly allied with Melkor.
  The Formians have become invincibly tough, practically unstoppable in battle.
  The Formians, have become highly intelligent beings.
  The Formians, have developed an advanced civilization.
  The Formians, plan to attack Kalanyr, who they consider a traitor.

  Concerning GnomeWorks

  The entire population of the Lortmil Technomancy has disappeared.
  No, half the population of the Lortmil Technomancy has disappeared.
  No, one third of the population has disappeared.
  No, nobody has disappeared.
  The Lortmil Technomancy has nuclear weapons, and with this ultimate weapon they will crush all opponents.
  The Lortmil Technomancy has placed it's nuclear weapons where they cannot be scried, even by 10th level magic.
  The Lortmil Technomancy, intends an immediate and grim retaliation (of the nuclear kind) against the Dark Union over the loss of the Eastern League.
  The Lortmil Technomancy, knows where Acererak actually is, but intends to deal with him themselves - it's a personal matter with them.
  The Lortmil Technomancy, intends to abandon the Union of Oerth.
  The Lortmil Technomancy has created something called Battlemechs.
  The Lortmil Technomancy, has created something called Jet Fighters.
  The Lortmil Technomancy, has created something called Rockets.
  The Lortmil Technomancy, has created something called Starships.
  The Lortmil Technomancy, has created something called Sentient Weapons.
  The Lortmil Technomancy, has created something called Hunter Killers.
  The Lortmil Technomancy, has created something called Terminators.
  The Lortmil Technomancy, has created something called Antimatter.

  (end of part one of the Rumor Mill)


----------



## kaboom

*Re: THE RUMOR MILL*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> The Union, has discovered a land to the east of Kaboom's Isle of the Phoenix.  There, they have moved their research and development, and this new place is protected from all scrying.
> *



A spellljammer will be sent to affirm or deny this.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE RUMOR MILL - CONTINUED*

Concerning Kaboom

  There is a real phoenix.
  With it's power, the Isle of the Phoenix will attack with invincible power, for the phoenix can never be truly killed.
  The giants intend to invade the League of the Warlords.
  The giants, intend to invade the Dark Union.
  The Sky-Sea League has developed something called Starships.
  The Sky-Sea League, has invented an underwater blast wave attack, that will sink a fleet of ships.
  The Sky-Sea League, has invented a Siren-like weapon that will incapacitate an entire fleet of ships, or even flying ships of the enemy.
  The Sky-Sea League, has it's own fleet of dragons, and the phoenix will lead them in a great attack.
  The Sky-Sea League, has discovered a new metal on the Isle of the Phoenix, which gives one the innate ability to fly if it is forged into armor.
  The Sky-Sea League, has mass produced flying swords, which will storm into battle on their own, needing no wielders.


  Concerning Kalanyr

  The drow are faking the change to good alignment
  The drow are secretly in league with the Dark Union
  The drow are secretly in league with Forrester
  The drow really have joined the Alliance of Oerth
  The drow, have learned how to turn themselves into starlight
  The drow, have gained the alliance of Eilistraee's followers, who dance under the stars
  The drow, are turning themselves back into elves
  The drow, are working with Uvenelie, drawing secret aid from Krynn (and, there is a rumor that the Dark Union knows of this, and is planning to attack Krynn because of it)
  The drow, are in solid alliance with Uvenelei
  The drow, are planning to betray Uvenelei, and quickly overwhelm the Alliance of the Crescent
  The drow have become like Lythari, able to blink out and blink in at will
  Lythari have allied with the drow
  The drow are in secret communication with their kin on Toril, and the Border Guard of Toril is helping them

  Concerning Maudlin

  There are no rumors concerning Acererak.
  All the spies sent out to watch Acererak perished in the cataclysm that destroyed the Vast Swamp.
  All the spies sent out since that time, have yet to report anything.
  Acererak has disappeared into the blue.

  Concerning Melkor

  Well, actually, there are no rumors about the Shade.
  Which is probably more disturbing than any rumors themselves could be.

  Concerning O'Skoteinos

  The orcs have purple worms coming to their aid.
  The orcs, have learned to ride these worms.
  The orcs, intend to assault the Lortmil Technomancy.
  The orcs, intend to assault the Kevellond League.
  The orcs, intend to remain neutral.
  The orcs have all disappeared.
  No, but a good part of the orcs have disappeared - nobody knows where, and scrying is useless.
  No, no orcs have disappeared.  Their entire population is right there, when scried.
  The orcs have greatly increased intelligence, because Forrester enchanted them with his 10th level magic.
  The orcs have greatly increased stature and strength, because of the same.
  The orcs have psionic powers, because Forrester gave it to them.

  Concerning Rhialto

  There are rumors the Black Brotherhood has gained a realm in the sky.
  From this realm, they can watch Oerth die below, while they are safe and sound in the clouds.
  The Black Brotherhood is also rumored to be preparing a truly stupendous assassination attempt, using some sort of new secret weapon Acererak gave them.
  It is, obviously, rumored that Acererak and the Black Brotherhood are allied.
  It is rumored that it is the Shade who have given the Black Brotherhood these new superweapons.
  It is rumored that the Black Brotherhood knows a number of special secrets known only to the individual Powers - and that they are not deceived.  They intend to use their special, unique knowledge (you all know what I'm talking about!) to blackmail everyone into giving them special help.

  Concerning Sollir

  The League of the Warlords is solidly in alliance with the Dark Union
  The League of the Warlords, terrified of the Dark Union, has secretly joined the Alliance of Oerth
  The League of the Warlords, has secretly allied with Acererak.
  The League of the Warlords, has secretly allied with Forrester.
  The League of the Warlords, has secretly allied with the Shade.
  The League of the Warlords, is actually totally neutral (as they have been for most of the IR.)
  The League of the Warlords, has access to a parrallel reality where they have secreted away all of their people, and are doing all their research in this protected place, safe from all scrying.
  A large army of minotaurs has joined the League of Warlords.
  The League of Warlords has discovered several dozen Deepspawn, and is using them to create a Monster Army.
  This is being done in secret at Riftcrag.

  Concerning Tokiwong

  All of the civilian population of the Empire of Iuz is marching northward.
  All of the civilian population is not marching northward.
  All of the civilian population has disappeared.
  None of the civilian population has disappeared.
  A host of fire elementals have come to the aid of Iuz.
  A host of efreet have come to the aid of Iuz.
  A host of demons has come to the aid of Iuz.
  The warriors of Iuz have gained demonic powers.
  The warriors of Iuz can hurl Spellfire.
  Iuz intends to stand with the Alliance of Oerth.
  Iuz has secretly joined Acererak.
  Iuz has secretly joined the Dark Union.
  Iuz and the League of Warlords have a secret deal, where Iuz gets the Kevellond League, and the League gets the Dark Union.

  Concerning Uvenelei

  Uvenelei is getting secret aid from Krynn
  Uvenelei is getting secret aid from Athas.
  Uvenelei is getting secret aid from Toril.
  Uvenelei is getting secret aid from Sigil.
  A nation called Arlon has joined Uvenelei.
  A nation called Gigantea has joined Uvenelei.
  A secret nation up in Telchuria has joined Uvenelei.
  Uvenelei plans to destroy Kalanyr.
  Uvenelei and Kalanyr are true allies.
  Uvenelei has discovered how to make his own sky ships and Flying Citadels.
  Uvenelei and Alyx have a deal - Uvenelei gets the Celestial Imperium, and Alyx gets Ishtarland.

  Concerning Valkys

  Valkys has a secret base in the Alliance of the Crescent
  Valkys has a secret base in the Baklunish Confederation
  Valkys has a secret base in the Kevellond League
  Valkys has a secret base in the Empire of Iuz
  Valkys has a secret base in the League of Warlords
  Valkys has a secret base in the Delrunian Alliance
  Valkys has a secret base in the Dark Union
  Valkys has a secret base offmap
  Or all of the above
  All these bases are somehow protected from even 10th level scrying, have massive defenses that nobody can penetrate, and no spies have ever successfully penetrated them
  No, the bases have been penetrated.  The one in the Alliance is in the ruins of an evil temple, the one in the Kevellond League is at the site of a massacre, the one in the Empire of Iuz is a place of torture, the one in Delrune is an old shrine to the Unseelie, the one in the Baklunish Confederation is in an evil forest, the one in the Dark Union is underground.

  Concerning William

  The Kevellond League is secretly plotting to attack Toril, once the Dark Union is dealt with.
  The Kevellond League, plans to turn over all their lands to the Torilians, when the war is over.
  The Kevellond League, has established a base on the continent east of the Isle of the Phoenix.  There, undetectable, they are doing all their research.
  The Kevellond League is evacuating it's civilians.
  They are going to the new Hope Isle.
  They are going to great fortified underground bunkers.
  They are climbing ladders into the sky.
  They are being succored by Kalanyr, who is putting them all into pocket dimensions.
  The Kevellond League intends to attack the Dark Union.
  The Kevellond League, is willing to keep the peace with the Dark Union.
  The Kevellond League, knows where Acererak is at, but won't tell anyone because Hazen fears to suffer the fate of the Wanderer.
  The Kevellond League, knows where Acererak is, and is planning their own personal vendetta against him.
  The Kevellond League, hasn't the faintest idea where Acererak is.

  Concerning Zelda

  The barbarians are quiet
  In fact, most of them have disappeared, and are unscriable by 10th level magic.
  Which should be totally impossible, for they are not strong magically. 
  The barbarians intend to assault Heisenbaudos.
  The barbarians, intend to assault the Dark Union.
  The barbarians, intend to assault the Hold of Stonefist.
  The barbarians, intend to clear out the mountains of evil giants.
  The barbarians, intend to remain neutral.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kaboom, there ... IS ... a land east of the Isle of the Phoenix.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(amused look from the Moderator)


What new situation?

This one: I just recalculated our PL: it's around 1600 now. That means a PL increase of a small 300, and that's almost 9*30...so I guess you all had a
SECRET MAIL - DON'T SHARE IC OR OOC OR YOU'LL LOSE THE PL, in which you gained some special power(s)...

The question is, what do we do now?

We can't help Kalanyr get 11th level magic.
I might just be able to escape the expanding Blood Waste (yes, my country will be ruined, but my population will survive). And, no doubt, you've
recieved something as well. We'll need to come up with a new strategy.

Personally, I'd like to advance my civilization, research 10th level magic and get a Red Goo factor of 2 to 4 (not sure yet). But if some of you have
some other brilliant plans, please share them.

Also, and this might be a good idea for you as well, I'm going to destroy all my undead (1 PL). With the new SECRET things, I think Ancerak finally
achieved his apotheosis...and if he hasn't, he can soon achive it. (hey, I was allowed to plot OOC  )

[disclaimer] All my letter said was not to share it [the letter]. It didn't say anything about not sharing the *fact* that I had recieved the letter
[/disclaimer] 

  - - -



  Ok.  Consider this to be a part of the rumor mill.
  I can go to the Lurker's Forum too, you see.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Hazen did speak outside the temple.  I have not posted to the thread since last night. It must be assumed that I am there.

"Lord Kas, God Emperor of the Union of Oerth, we stand with you in this dark hour.  Let us put aside past disputes and stand against those who would seek to destroy us both."

"The Church of Shade has proven to be unreliable as it poisoned your lands.  Did it consult with the Union of Oerth before taking their actions? No.  They acted against you."

"The Union wisely decided to assist us in fighting the Church of Shade. We will assist you in your struggle against Acerak."

"Since the Church of Shade has allied with Acereak, they seem to be declaring war on you.  As for Anabstercorian, he seems to stand with our common enemies."

"I urge everyone to assist in the efforts to locate Acerak and prevent his apotheosis."

"Also, we should regard the Wanderer with some respect.  I believe he must have know what risk he faced in trying to reveal Acereak's location.  His courage should be honored."

"I will ask for all who can to join an elite strike force against Acerak and render aid.  I suspect Lord Melkor - who seeks to summon the Elder Ones to destroy Oerth if he cannot rule it - may strike openly.  I urge all members of the Oerth Alliance to stand with the Union of Oerth in this hour.  Perhaps in the battle for survival, old rivalries will be extinguished."

"I have disagreed with the late Wanderer on many things.  However, on one matter at least he spoke the truth.  We are the children of Oerth.  We now fight for our world. Let us stand as one against threats to it."

"I would also strongly urge the United Commonwealth of Toril to consider removing its escaped criminal elements.  If they are unable to do so because of other threats, I will respect this decision."

Edena:  If possible, I will move my civilians into Kalanyr's pocket dimension.  If not, I ask that what I asked in the e-mail entitled the Kevellond League occur.  (I am avoiding the word happen. )

Maudlin:  Good point about the drama rule.  Is the new map ready?


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Hazen will contact Kaboom and try to contact the inhabitants of the lands east of the Isle of the Phoenix, after performing divinations about who they are, general alignment tendencies, any political alliance, and whom I should contact.

The Oerth Alliance asks to set up an embassy with this people.

Also, you can find some history on this land - if it is what I think about it -  at http://www.greyhawk-codex.com/.

This is also a great Greyhawk site, as is www.canonfire.com


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, for what it's worth, you do find Dark Union soldiers in this new eastern land.
  They, of course, deny any knowledge of any base, much less your accusations of research and development in secret here.

  Also, you find some of Valky's Unseelie - which costs you the lives of some of your soldiers.
  The Unseelie, run off at once.

  You find some of Alyx's people - they are renown as sailors, after all.
  They deny that they have created a base of any sort here, even to you, William.

  The native people of this land have fled and hid themselves, and do not talk with you.
  If forced to talk, they will not reveal anything willingly.
  Something is obviously scaring them badly.


----------



## kaboom

WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?

I am not making accusations of anybody. However, I will move some troops over to this new land, and help the native people if I can.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The people from the Flanaess call this new land Terra Anakeris Incognita.

  You will find this continent on the main map of Oerth.

  Kaboom, one of the secrets is out ... one or more of the Powers has come over here, and is conducting their research and development on this continent.

  Their bases are NOT visible to your sky ships, Kaboom.
  Wherever they are hiding on this new land, they are hiding well.
  Scrying also fails to find their bases ... as you might have expected.

  You now have a Power (or several Powers) to your south, as well as to your west, Kaboom.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, must you imply that the UO is Kaboom's enemy?  After all, what have we done to warrant that?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Union is creating gem dragon / troll mutations that have all the powers of both monster races, have scales of Red Steel, and which come in both living and undead versions.
  Apparently, these dragons have rocket launchers mounted on them, with special seats for gunners.

  The spies give this report with straight faces (they are not lying.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

True enough, Mr Draco.
  I will modify my post above.


----------



## Serpenteye

A massive missionary project is started in this new continent. The people are peacefully encouraged to join the church of Aerdi and the Union of Oerth. Chieftains and shamans are bribed and magically persuaded to swear fealty to the God-Emperor and Kas. Expeditions and divinations are launched to explore its secrets.


----------



## kaboom

Mr. Draco, I do not consider you an enemy. I do not consider you an ally.
Edena, please check your email.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok.

  Kaboom, what are you doing about this?
  Alyx, what are you doing about this?
  William, what are you doing about this?
  Zelda, what are you doing about this?

  The Union has decided to convert these people to the worship of the God Emperor.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena, we ship that nuke over to the Dark Union now.  If one is not assembled, we begin to assemble one and ship it to them as soon as it is done.


----------



## kaboom

What PL is the new continent?
Serpenteye, you no longer call yourself dark, but you try to drag MORE people into this war? I purpose that we let the these people deside for themselfs who they will join.
Are their good sea peoples near this continent?


----------



## Mr. Draco

serpenteye, check your email


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kaboom, we are not trying to "drag these people into war"

We are but offering them the opportunity to gain the benefits of being citizens of the Union of Oerth: protection, technology, well being, etc...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(I am stating the following based on e-mails sent to me, and after making rulings on those e-mails.)

  - - -

  Bad news, GnomeWorks.

  When the nuclear device is all ready, you ship it out, as a gesture of peace and friendship to the Union of Oerth.
  It arrives, with your entourage, in the secret laboratories of a Union military base.
  Union military officials are on hand, and it is a solemn, serious moment.

  A moment when two Great Powers meet, and exchange handshakes, and sit down as if it were a summit.
  Such is the moment when your emissaries shake hands with those of the Union of Oerth.

  Then the bomb detonates.

  End of Lortmil Technomancy diplomats.
  End of Union diplomats.
  End of Union military base.

  (And someone in the IR - not your Moderator - will be laughing long and hard, when he reads this)


----------



## Alyx

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Suddenly Ahlissa teleports to conference. The person who accompanies her is no one else than Melf Brightblade, now a Shade, and he smiles maliciously to The Red Elf.
> 
> *




The Red Elf winces, as if crippled by a sudden all-consuming pain.  Then he straightens, and stares at the shade of his former ally, Prince Melf of the Knights of Luna.  His words, however, are guided at Ahlissa with the accuracy of an elven arrow.

'You think you hurt me with such petty actions?  Perhaps you do.  Perhaps some deep, innate sense of sadness over a fallen comrade has been triggered by your senseless twisting of this particular knife.  But you cannot conquer me by pain.

'A dozen fellow adventurers have died in front of my very eyes, all of them true friends.  I have sent armies to their deaths, both before and after this war began.  I have seen fiends of evil power tear apart the souls I hold dear.

'No, the pain you inflict is a temporary one, as much as you hate to think so.  Your precious shades, as much as you hate to hear it, cannot inflict lasting harm on this elven adventurer.  Yes, you hate.  You hate until nothing is left but hate.

'I will not say that you will die for this deed, because you will die for many deeds.  I am content in the satisfaction that you are already doomed to fail, and that you know it; even if your conscious mind is not aware of such a _ fact_.

'I do not pity you.  But I do consider you pitiful.  And that is a subtle distinction that nonetheless holds a great deal of meaning.

'I do not hate.  But perhaps this once, I will loathe.  Loathe you, and your empty, cruel actions'

With these words, the Red Elf falls silent.  His stare does not relax.  It is the stare of an eternal, standing, stone.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The new continent has 5 separate nations of people - at least, these are the nations readily apparent!
  All of them are enemies, or at least unfriendly, to those who have arrived - for they have had to deal with you before, and the dealing was not so good.

  If you wish to attack and conquer them, these nations have PLs of 15, 20, 17, 25, and 35 respectively.
  The native people are Polynesian in their appearance.
  The native elves are high elves or wild elves.
  The native gnomes live amongst the humans.
  The native halflings are Wild Halflings, and live in their own nations in the forests.
  There do not seem to be any native dwarves, Kaboom.

  The climate of this new land is tropical, fading to subtropical as one travels southward, then finally to temperate.
  It is a large continent, larger than the Flanaess.
  It is full of strange animals and plants that do not exist on Oerik.


----------



## Mr. Draco

[edit]- deleted


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *(  Then the bomb detonates.
> End of Lortmil Technomancy diplomats.
> End of Union diplomats.
> End of Union military base.
> ) *




A small, isolated and temporary base set up specifically for that transfer. We certainly do not trust anybody enough to let them into one of our more permanent bases. Nor would we store such a weapon in an important facility before it had been studied thououghly to learn how it functions and wether it is trapped in any way.
 Investigations are started to find the cause of the accident. For now no blame is put on the technomancy, unless we find conclusive evidence that they deliberately set it off. We do, however request reparations and compensation for the damage caused to our lands and people.


----------



## kaboom

I will try to ally with the 35 PL faction.
I repeat, are their good sea peoples?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Hmmm ... scrying and divination magic shows that, a piece of Red Goo erupted from the floor itself, got onto the bomb, then went into the bomb.
  The bomb's alarms went off.
  The monitors in the Lortmil Technomancy realized the bomb was being tampered with.
  Since they were under orders to detonate the bomb if it was being tampered with, that is just what they did.

  Further investigation shows a vein of Red Goo extends straight up into the supposedly secret military base, straight from the Underdark.
  A vein that is a part of the latticework of Red Goo that now permeates much of the world.

  However, Red Goo has never before been known to move of it's own accord.

  - - -

  Kaboom, the people will not willingly ally with the Sky-Sea League.
  They state that enemy humans and elves have attacked them, killed their people, and built bases on their land.
  They want the invaders out of their land, and they want them out now.

  If your Sky-Sea League would help them in kicking out the invaders - including the missionaries of the Union of Oerth - then they might befriend you and ally with you.


----------



## Alyx

A long way away, on a land far, far to the east...

The archcleric Anfaren consulted with those few elves of Varnaith and the Lendores already on the island.  Discovering the extent of the Union of Oerth's actions on this land, the archcleric nodded grimly.

'Perhaps it is time to return to preaching and rid myself of war.  Then again, in this case, preaching and war may be the same thing.'

Edena, Anfaren the archcleric and the elves exploring the island are going to begin their own campaign of information.  Without a large force, we will attempt to stay as far away from the missionaries of the Union as possible, while attempting to convert the natives to our cause.  Anfaren has had a lot of practice with such things, as an elven archcleric of this world, so I imagine our efforts shall be fairly extensive.

As Anfaren is a cleric with the favor of his god, and very high level, he'll likely be able to perceive any attacks against his band before it happens and either: A: Summon more help to fight them off (if it seems likely such a tactic would work), or B: Get the heck out of dodge.

More to come.


----------



## GnomeWorks

The Lortmils begin backtracking the events of the production of the nuclear missile.  If we find that anything went amiss, and that those responsible are within our lands, they will be found and executed mercilessly.

Union of Oerth, I apologize for this most grievous incident.  I assure you, it was not an intentional detonation on the part of the Lortmils government.  There may be radicals at work here.  They shall be rooted out and destroyed.  Without question.

We will most certainly provide you with reparations and compensations.  The first of which will be to help in the cleanup of the radiation, if at all possible.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> If your Sky-Sea League would help them in kicking out the invaders - including the missionaries of the Union of Oerth - then they might befriend you and ally with you. *




Of cource, by doing this you would be considered an invader by other peoples and perhaps even the tribe that invited you. Our missionaries and diplomats are peaceful to all the peoples of this new world. They do, however bring vast gifts to the rulers of all the nations of the continent and are led by our most skilled diplomats.


----------



## kaboom

Serpenteye and Alyx: I am willing to make a bargain with you.
We TOTALY leave these people and let them chose who, if anyone who they will help.


----------



## Serpenteye

kaboom said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye and Alyx: I am willing to make a bargain with you.
> We leave these people and let them chose who, if anyone they will help. *




Thank you. It bodes well for the future of this world that matters can ce settled in this civilized and peaceful manner. Our missionaries will not engage in any hostilities with Alyx's forces in the area but compete peacefully for the favour of the natives.
-
We show the rulers of the new world a map of Oerth and figures of population and power of all the nations on Oerth, to demonstrate that we will be able to give them much more wealth, progress and protection than Alyx's confederation. We will match and exceed any offers Alyx makes to win their favour (though we don't inform them of that).



> Union of Oerth, I apologize for this most grievous incident. I assure you, it was not an intentional detonation on the part of the Lortmils government. There may be radicals at work here. They shall be rooted out and destroyed. Without question.




We accept your appology and apologize to you in turn. We should have made sure the location was safe (massive divinations for any danger is SOP in all our military facilities). It seems the technomancy was not to blame in any way for the incident. Instead it was apparently caused by red goo that was somehow transported magically to the location. 

We investigate further


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

There is a great nation of merfolk in the waters north of the northern edge of this new land.
  That is your only contact for the moment, Kaboom.

  The people of the new land attack the missionaries of both Serpenteye and Alyx, citing them as enemies.
  The missionaries are forced to flee back to their ships.
  The native peoples state that both groups have attacked them already, and that neither group is welcome ever again in that land.

  GnomeWorks, you discover spies.
  From, of all places, the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj.
  Upon interrogation, they reveal that the Orcish Empire planned to sabotage the nuclear capabilities of the Lortmil Technomancy.
  They also reveal that they had nothing to do with the sabotage of your device.
  They deny any knowledge of the workings of Red Goo, in any case.
  They do, however, give you some sort of unintelligible nonsense about wormform.

  That is all you get from them.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Edena.*

Was the new continent also affected by the Barrage?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No. 

  This new continent is green and pristine.

  The people who live there wish to keep it that way, too.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Dandy.*

I'm sending Soloron's best men out to examine the place.  They come bearing gifts, unarmed (except with powerful magic) and in a diplomatic bearing.  They're only explorers intending to get a good look at the place.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

William wrote:


I will send troops to help Kaboom secure the continent. Leave it to the Dark 
Union to start a war of conquest with Acerak up and running.

  - - -

  I will say this again, to Kaboom, Alyx, William, Serpenteye, and Anabstercorian:

  The native people are fighting you.
  And winning, too.

  With their magic and their weapons, they drive your forces offshore, and you suffer heavy losses.
  They shoot messages via arrows out to your ships, and the message is:

  You are not welcome here.
  Do not come here ever again.
  Those who do, will be attacked.

  You choose to attack us.
  We welcomed you in peace, and you attacked us.

  Therefore, you are not welcome in our land.
  Go home.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena,  I think this land is what is called AnaKeri in the Greyhawk codex site. http://www.greyhawk-codex.com/  (This is in the History of the Suel section.)

I will suggest that we live Thayadon Fasfoni's proposal.  I will share ALL knowledge of the various IR powers - including Toril - with them.  Information is provided on the Oerth Alliance and what has transpired.  I will be completely open with them. The people of these lands have the right to chose their own destiny and whom to ally with, if any.

Archcleric Hazen pens a letter to Jand, the Red Elf.

"My brother, leader of the Rising Sun, I respect you and your right to secrets.  I ask that you consult with your Oerth Alliance allies in revealing the truth of this matter."

"I have no doubt that your intentions were noble and honorable.  However, people often have a fear of outsiders and fear losing their own culture.  I respect the right of people to chose their destinies, as I know you do."

"I respect you and your people.  I suggest that you enter into negotiation with the peoples of AnaKeri.  Perhaps you can explain to them your actions and the noble intentions behind them.  I hope that we will be able to live in peace with the people of AnaKeri."

"I urge you to meet with them. "

Hazen will ask to send ambassadors to each faction, and they will do their best to explain what they know of the rest of the world. I invite them to exchange ambassadors.   We tell them that we will ask that all forces that have landed on their continent explain themselves and their intentions to the native peoples.  Also, I STRONGLY suggest that we let these people make their decisions.

Rhialto:  Good trick.


----------



## kaboom

I extend a hand of allience to the merfolk.


----------



## GnomeWorks

The Pomarj?

This is the same country that we have been at peace with, for several months, prior to now?

This is the same country... but not the same ruler.  I see.  I understand.

Friends, allies - the time has come to reveal this traitor... but not just to reveal him, but to also destroy him.

Leader of the Pomarj, I give you an ultimatum.  Come to the Lortmils alone, without any of your staff, and surrender yourself to us.  Disarm your peoples.  Destroy your weaponry.  And no harm shall come to you.

Take your pick.  You have not the strength to stand up against my might.  Give in, and you shall be spared - don't, and none of your nation will survive.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

AnaKeri is indeed the name of this continent.


----------



## William Ronald

Well, I will formally apologize for the actions of my faction.

If they ask me to leave, I leave.

I actually thought there was a war being waged against them and offered help.  So much for my good intentions.

I still offer them full disclosure of what has occurred. I don't know if peace is possible, but I will make the effort.

This is what I get for e-mailing without reading the boards.

Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, William, they point out, under a banner of truce, that three separate Powers have set up bases on their continent.
  By force, and after driving off the native people.

  They want those bases gone, and the Oeridians who set them up, gone with them.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> I will say this again, to Kaboom, Alyx, William, Serpenteye, and Anabstercorian:
> 
> The native people are fighting you.
> And winning, too.
> 
> With their magic and their weapons, they drive your forces offshore, and you suffer heavy losses.
> They shoot messages via arrows out to your ships, and the message is:
> *




Our only forces on the continent are missionaries, diplomats and their bodyguards. There is no invasion army, there never was. 

We try to resume peaceful negotiations with the native nations but if they insist that we leave we will do so.

William, we never intended to start a war over this. Do you consider sending diplomats and missionaries to foreign nations and withdrawing them when the host request that they leave an act of war?


----------



## William Ronald

Archcleric Hazen sends messages to Thayadon Fasfoni, Jand the Red Elf, and the God Emperor of the Dark Union. I also send the same messages to the representatives of the people of AnaKeri.

"The peoples of AnaKeri have requested us to leave. In the interests of peace with them and with each other, I suggest we do so."

"If they wish us to have embassies, let us set them up where they request, and interact with them as they wish.  If they wish us to leave, then I believe we should respect their wishes.  I have stated that I did not wish Oerth to be a colony of another world.  In light of this, how can I support any effort to deny the people of AnaKeri the rights I claim that my people possess."

"For know we have much greater issues and threats closer to home.  I wish all of you well and the people of AnaKeri well."

I ask that if any representatives of the native peoples wish to send an embassy to my lands, I would be honored to do so.  If they wish me to leave, I will respect their wishes.  I thought they were under attack.

Also, with the threats we face back on the Oerik Continent, we do not need to fight each other here.   

I also share the knowledge of what has happened with them.  My representatives will not lie to them and submit to any magical scan that the native peoples desire to prove that we are not lying to them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The natives then bring forward proof of their accusations.

  It is a banner.

  It reads:

  Eternal Empire of Toril

  - - -

  Then they bring forth more proof.

  It is a piece of ice, which for some reason is not melting in the tropical sun.
  Carved on it are words, which, when translated, read:  Inor Taladost

  - - -

  Then they bring forth MORE proof.

  Another banner.  It reads:  Saermont

  - - -

  The native people state that they were attacked by men wielding wands of death, ice people who threw webs of cold, and giants wielding swords.
  This, they ask, is friendship?
  This, is what Oerik chooses to send?
  This, is how Oerik greets strangers?


----------



## William Ronald

Serpenteye:

No, I do not.  I sent the e-mail before I read the boards and presumed the worst.  (You do have to admit, out of character, that your past actions have given some people cause for skepticicism.  In light of this, perhaps you can understand some of the reaction you and Mr. Draco received earlier in this interview.)

I am offering a public out of character apology to you.  I think we have to respect these people's rights.  

We have much bigger problems closer to home.

As this is an out of character mistake, I hope that this will end here.

Archcleric Hazen sends a message to the God Emperor of the Union of Oerth.

"Your majesty, early intelligence reports were incomplete.  So, if I misjudged you based on those reports, I ask your pardon. I believe we should speak with the peoples of AnaKeri if they wish.  Or leave if they desire it."

"For now, we have common enemies who will seek to rule or devour us all.  I have no desire to fight you in this matter, but I believe the resources of both the Union of Oerth and the Oerth Alliance are best used in dealing with problems closer to home."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

So, you will not explain the misunderstanding to these people, and offer to help them?


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I know who the Eternal Empire of Toril is, but the other powers are unfamiliar to me at the moment.  Is one Alyx's and one kaboom's. Whatever knowledge I have of them is shared with the natives.  Again, they can scan my representatives.

I have stated that I have told them what I know of Toril.  As I had an ambassador on Toril for several months, I should be able to give them some decent information on the Eternal Empire of Toril.
I also inform them about the other Torillian powers.

I again apologize profusely for any offense on my part.  I am not going to lie to the people of AnaKeri or try to use them.

(OOC:  From now on, I will look at the boards before replying to an e-mail.  No problem. Mea culpa.  Not to be confused with Mia Farrow.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

As an overture of peace, the Union emmissaries tell the natives that they will assist in dismantling and removing the bases set up on their continent by other factions, if the natives would just show the union representatives where the bases are.  Also, should the natives agree, the union representatives will communicate the location of the bases telepathically to the god-emporer and kas, before taking further action.

The emmissaries also explain, in detail, that the Union of Oerth differs from all the other factions they brought forth evidence of.

Back in the Union, extensive research is began into who or what the other two factions could have been.  Once anything is discovered, it is brought to the natives as proof that the Union was not responsible.


----------



## William Ronald

Sorry, Edena, missed your post.

I explain the misunderstanding and offer to help them with the situation.  I explain my actions completely and say that I will try to convince the other powers to leave them to pursue their own destiny.

When I am in the wrong, I do make up for it. I misunderstood what was going on, so I have to correct it.  (Both to the people I have offended on the boards and in character with the people of AnaKeri.


What is the reaction of the people of AnaKeri after I share EVERYTHING I know about Oerth and Toril with them.  I am not going to lie to them.  This may be their first experience with sincerely repentant foreigners.  (I am having a few servings humble pie and crow before I eat supper tonignt. )

I will ask when they first saw signs of the Eternal Empire of Toril and ask how they have been treated by the various visitors to their lands.


----------



## Serpenteye

To Hazen's emmisary:

"Let your president know, Kevellonder, that our intentions towards Anakeris are and always have been peaceful cooperation and salvation in the faith of our church. Inform him also that we completely understand his reactions to the alarming but false reports that he recieved and that we would react in exactly the same way to similar information. Tell him that we intend to maintain our defacto alliance with the Alliance of Oerth and that our resolve to fight the enemies of Oerth is undiminished. Send him my warmest greetings.

You may leave."

-
I completely agree with you, in and out of character. I took no offence, mistakes are easy to make and I have made several during the course of these threads.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Serpenteye, check your email.


----------



## William Ronald

Serpenteye:

Thanks for being reasonable.  Well, I guess I have just proven to everyone that I am as human as everyone else.

Edena:

Everything is explained honestly to the people of AnaKeri.  I am sending missives to my allies to comply with the wishes of the peoples of the continent.

Sorry if I rattled any cages.

I send word to Lord Kalanyr asking him to investigate the actions of the agents of the Pomarj and to assist in cleaning the damaged area of the Union of Oerth.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, how do the natives react to our offer?  Also does our research about the aggressors on AnaKeri or regarding the rumors (i emailed you about that) turn up anything?


----------



## William Ronald

I offer the people of AnaKeri my sworn pledge to ask every power that I know of on their lands to leave, if that is their wish.

Also, I am waiting for their reaction to everything in the IR, about Oerth and Toril.   If they have any questions, my emissaries answer to the best of their ability.

If they wish us to trade with them or have embassies, I will do so. However, I will honor their wishes.  I will tell their representatives and if asked, show them anything they ask about our culture and soceity.  If any wish to travel to my lands, I will treat their ambassadors with every courtesy and explain what we are doing with technology and magic. If they wish trade, they have it. However, I have to await their decision.  I am not coming as a conqueror to their shores.

Again, I ask them about the Eternal Empire of Toril and its involvement in their lands. I explain what ever I know of them. It may be hard to do so, but I make every effort to communicate with them.

I have contacted the parties whom they wish to have leave their lands.  Any response that I receive is shared with the people of AnaKeri.


----------



## Mr. Draco

To further improve relationships between the Union of Oerth and the natives, the Union emmesaries offer to teach the natives how to use the new technology that we have (i.e.- guns, etc...) so that they can better defend themselves should the factions that attacked them earlier return.  Consider this the Union sharing technology with them.


----------



## William Ronald

If any of the parties that I am negotiating with wish to learn about technology, I will share the knowledge with them.  If they ask me to share tech with them, I do so.  I will again ask about the Eternal Empire of Toril and the treatment that they have received from them and other powers.

Again, I let their representatives scan my emissaries for proof of their good intentions. They also receive a full history of the IR, and anything else they ask is answered honestly and openly.  No attempt to hide any blemishes or whitewash anything.


----------



## Mr. Draco

and the IR slows down again...


----------



## GnomeWorks

It will pick up again tomorrow.  Undoubtedly.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Yeah...*

OOC: Well Iuz is not involved with these events or I would comment... let you guys kill each... other... err I mean you know interact and just mop up later...


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I may not get a chance to log in until evening Central Standard Time.  So, I have asked a few Oerth Alliance members (Darkness, dagger) to represent my interests.

Also, I e-mailed Forrester to let him know of the presence of the Eternal Empire of Toril on Oerth.  Maybe he will want to get involved in the thread again.

I will logoff shortly.


Still feel a little guilty for some of my mistakes today.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, do Shade have nuclear weapons yet? But instead of mass producing them, we will focus on technomagic, and produce even more  powerful negative energy/Shadowstuff accumulators.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Not yet.

  To have nuclear weapons, your Power must possess a number of 25 or higher in the Technological Arms Race.

  I see you have a value of 23 in that race, Melkor.
  You are close.  Very close.


----------



## kaboom

I have NEVER attacked the people of AniKari.
My first post regarding the subject stated that I would HELP the native peoples, not attack them.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

At the conference Ahlissa laughs:

-Fouls! You are afraid of Acerak, but you ignored my statement about Elder Ones?! Know that these are the ultimate powers of evil, madness 
 and entropy, Vecna, Tharidizun or Acerak are like five year old children compared to them! Farewell, fouls, soon you will learn the TRUE meaning of the word Fear! 
Before teleporting she sends a mental message to God-Emperor:

-Know that we have no wish to fight you, for we believe that hunger for power still lies in your heart. Choose your allies wisely, for the time of cleansing will come soon, and Oerth will be purged from the Unworthy!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, did you get my template? I actually send you 2, second one is valid.


----------



## kaboom

Also, did my overtures to the merfolk succeed in securing an alliance?


----------



## Black Omega

*Yawn*.....mmphh....hey another war, cool! Now to start doing a little catching up.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Regarding the rumors, very cool. Hopefully that will be a semi-regular thing.  Gives a few nice hints and even more amusing red herrings.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm finally getting around to setting up Siobhan, emissary of the Seelie, as the PC for my faction.  And about time, I suppose. 

Siobhan Silirevnur, Glittering White Flame of Titania, CG Seelie, 20th Lvl Aristocrat, 20th Level Sorcerer, 10th Lvl Archmage.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
In a similar vein, that last five PL of NPC's is finally being put to use as well.  Azaghul Doomhammer, Dwarven Defender and Warden of the Sepia and Parren Marches.  PL: 2 (And there are still people in Perren, darn it!  Ok, so the houses look a little empty...we lost alot of people.  There are no evil experiements going on!) 

Morrolan, Sidhe Champion, fighter/wizard PL:2

Nyx, pixie Sorcerer, spy, and all other things small and sneaky, PL:1.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Regarding this new land.  We'll join the herd sending out emissaries to greet them. No treaties offered in any hurry.  We just want to open peaceful relations and find out more about them.  Do they dance naked under the full moon while sacrificing babies?  Are they bastions of good and peace?  The good nations  will be approached for treaties of friendship.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alyx

Edena, I am going to cooperate fully with William and his diplomats in revealing the truth to the natives.  The truth is my bared standard to the natives of the new land.  Furthermore, I will inquire into these 'bases' that have been set up in the new land, and who sparked these 'native' people against us.

Anfaren will use all his powers of divination to find these invaders, who they are, and where they are now.

The Sunrise alliance absolutely disavows any knowledge of any of its people attacking the natives.  It surely wasn't us!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kaboom, they won't ally, but they are friendly.
  If a day of peace comes, your people would be welcome in their undersea kingdom, to come and go as they would.

  The people of AnaKeris are friendly towards all the visitors now.
  They are not unwise nor are they unintelligent (which open friendliness has often been associated with.)
  They watch the visitors with keen eyes.

  However, there is food aplenty, and juices of every kind (and many kinds never before tasted) to drink, and wine.
  There is song, and dancing.
  There is merriment, and eventually an atmosphere of joyful greeting to these friendly folk from Oerik.


----------



## Maudlin

The map has finally been updated. It's Oerth, but not as you know it.


----------



## Darkness

Better to post that on the new thread, Maudlin. 

Also, I'll better close this one lest anyone else is confused...


----------

